# Things You found Out on your own



## billy4479 (Jan 15, 2012)

what have you found out about gardening on your own ....i dont care what some book website , or freind told or magizine ad told you works ..what did you do ...what are you doing what works and didnt work ?


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 15, 2012)

K.I.S.S. (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)

This is what i have found out about gardening.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Jan 15, 2012)

Ive found amino acids to make a big difference in my yield. Ive found, and I know its common knowledge, but potassium silicate is great. Ive found that either you have to eradicate bacteria from yoir rootzone completely or add beneficial bacteria regularly to keep healthy roots. I have found that there is no substitute for flushing regularly if you do top feed drain to waste system. And ive found that you have to have to have to have good air circulation and ventilation (the hard way)

OHHH....ive found that if you smoke the dried sap that comes from your plant after you harbest, like from the stem cut points, its very flavorful and got me stoned.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 15, 2012)

1) Soil is easier to learn at first
2) You don't need a bunch of expensive bottles of nutrients to grow good weed
3) Everything you buy for growing will eventually need to be replaced
4) Pick something and stick with it for a grow, you'll learn a lot more than constantly changing so much stuff that when you're done you arent sure what did what

just to name a few.


----------



## BreadTruck (Jan 15, 2012)

Worry less about yield and more about growing good pot.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't panic over every little leaf discoloration. And yes you can grow a decent crop with CFL'S


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 15, 2012)

i am finding that i am not using as much fertilizer as when i started. i think if i can put enough nutrients in the soil mix to begin with, the plants do just fine in the three months it takes them to grow from start to finish.


----------



## jeffdamann (Jan 15, 2012)

1. 90% of the information you read is misinformation
2. Cloning is very easy
3. Superthrive rocks
4.Jiffy Pellets suck
5. Miracle-gro SUCKS(prepare for N toxicity during flowering  )
6. Schultz and Peter's brand fertilizer are on the level with ANY cannabis targeted fertilizer
7. Dont trust cheap timers.
8. Dont think your badass and try and transplant a 4 ft tall plant alone
9. Dont grow in an illegal state without a carbon filter, I dont care how many miles away your neighbors live, you WILL have visitors sometime
10. You can always learn more


Thats about all I can think of lol.


----------



## dew-b (Jan 15, 2012)

billy4479 said:


> what have you found out about gardening on your own ....i dont care what some book website , or freind told or magizine ad told you works ..what did you do ...what are you doing what works and didnt work ?


 i learned right from the start that good ol common sents will solve most problems


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 15, 2012)

1. If in soil lose the bottled nutrients. Get a hold of the organic material needed, and whip up some custom soil that will take you the entire way with minimal if any nutrient feedings. 2nd thing I learned was to Google, compost teas. *<3*


----------



## famine (Jan 15, 2012)

I have learned from every mistake I have made. Which is to say a lot!
I have learned to design everything in a grow room to be easy to control, clean, repair, and replace.
I have learned not to waste time with weak plants. Clone, Germ and Veg more than I need and flower only the strong girls.
I have learned to name and label every plant and her genetic offspring. Tracking genetics is key to consistent good quality grows.
I have reworked my rooms ventilation twice and hope to have it perfect after the 3rd time.
I have learned after spending a lot of money to try DIY first.
I have learned to clean. Constantly.
I have learned to deal with the occasional appearance of spider mites without panic and stress.

Not bad for a year and a half of growing.

Peace.


----------



## jeffdamann (Jan 15, 2012)

famine said:


> I have learned from every mistake I have made. Which is to say a lot!
> I have learned to design everything in a grow room to be easy to control, clean, repair, and replace.
> I have learned not to waste time with weak plants. Clone, Germ and Veg more than I need and flower only the strong girls.
> I have learned to name and label every plant and her genetic offspring. Tracking genetics is key to consistent good quality grows.
> ...


You've learned some very good lessons!


----------



## zo0t (Jan 16, 2012)

i haz learned dat some ferts haz herbicide for free ! and it says in small print on da back!
but my plants too strong for dat shiit they eat it for breakfast ! ;p


----------



## ataxia (Jan 16, 2012)

growing is an expensive hobby ...
cooltubes suck unless growing vertically...
be prepared and have a plan for equipment breakdowns ie; a/c, fans, bulbs, ballasts ..etc.
ALWAYS rip ALL LABLES off any cannabis related material delivered to your house ..ie; light boxes, seed envelopes, anything related to cultivating cannabis.
don't chop at the first sight of bananas ...
NEVER neglect your crop ...even if for a day ... alot of damage can be done if say white mold takes a small portion of a bud over ...
If you plan on growing consistantly ... don't expect many vacations. Plants are like pets or dare i say babies... they need the utmost attention.
NEVER ADMIT TO ANYTHING IF QUESTIONED BY POLICE, ....even if they catch you watering can in hand.
get a GOOD lawyer if your in a non mmj state. Save up money for that reason if need be.


----------



## meltdown213 (Jan 16, 2012)

Using the 160 and 25 Bubble bags make great GUMBY hash. First I filter with the 160, let it settle, then siphon it off into the 25 bag -- usually gets me another .5 gram.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive learned to trim more of the suckers off the bottom than I want to, or give a plant extra space.


----------



## Afka (Jan 16, 2012)

meltdown213 said:


> Using the 160 and 25 Bubble bags make great GUMBY hash. First I filter with the 160, let it settle, then siphon it off into the 25 bag -- usually gets me another .5 gram.


A coffee filter makes even better gumby hash; why? Because I didn't buy no micron bags!


----------



## meltdown213 (Jan 16, 2012)

Afka said:


> A coffee filter makes even better gumby hash; why? Because I didn't buy no micron bags!


Actually, the micron bags save you money. Especially if you make high-grade gumby where every gram is important.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

I found out that cannabis is straightforward to grow, it does not require toys and trinkets, bells and whistles, or daily attention, or every variable to be absolutely perfect, and that after your initial costs, while you can continue spending money left right and center, there is no need, and that from then on cannabis costs pennies to grow and requires little to no effort (unless you're talking 50 plants, that's a different matter, but it's still no effort, just an accumulated mass of small efforts if that makes sense 

To sum it up, i've learnt that people make cannabis out to be some time consuming complicated plant to grow. It's not.


----------



## Guile (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG I love this thread.... thank you..

Life related:
Just because it cost more does not make it better...
Don't ever give away more than you are willing to loose.
There is no amount of bitching or worrying that will ever change anything (for the better anyway).
Birth control is your friend.
Question the convention (conventional wisdom comes at a cost, and its not always cheap)
Faith is more powerful than reason.
Educations are what you make of them.
There's an economy to everything (be mindful of what you value)
People who "never fail" (or are always perfect) never do.. (those who can do, and those who can't teach)...
There's really no such thing as failure, only making poor use of the opportunity's available to you.
Anything/everything is possible if you don't mind filing the paperwork.
There are still good people out there (if you are willing to show your cards first).
English speaking country's are just ..... just...... pleasant, at very least... God I love my country (for the most part anyway)...

Pot related:
Pro mix and a complete fertilizer/nutrient is the way to get started..
A bigger base is better (in soil, use alot of soil. in hydro, use a bigger reservoir")
Greenhouse supply companies are way more useful than "grow shops"


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 16, 2012)

dont grow aero if you plan to take a 3 week vacation... lol

my plants grew from barely rooted clones to a good 18+ inches (had roommate send pics), and died to pump failure 2 days before i got home.


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Jan 19, 2012)

t8s into t5s into HID [start veg flower] is a great. never let them get bone dry as air pockets occur and watering sucks. Its easy to nuet burn and just as easy not to. Co2 is a must. I dont like LST compared to topping or fimming. I like a combo of 5 to 7 gallon buckets not one or the other. A fan per light keeps plants very happy. Rotate your flowering ones 1/4th once a day around the same time each day to prevent retardation in some areas. You will get bugs. Azamax is amazing. Neem is a nice prevention thing but not a solution. You can DIY alot of things. LEARN TO TROUBLE SHOOT!


----------



## missnu (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeez...what have I learned on my own...sugar water is better for nitrogen overdose then flushing by far... and you don't need to add 12 million things just because someone makes 12 million things you can add...lol


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 19, 2012)

the smell is stronger than you think it will be


----------



## d platypus (Jan 19, 2012)

i can remember my mother in law asking if we had skunks around the house when i had my room exhausting strait outside. needless to say there is now a carbon filter.


----------



## lvtokerr (Jan 19, 2012)

trimmin takes way longer than expected.


----------



## powerslide (Jan 20, 2012)

I found that in Hydro when the pH continually goes down half a point each day along with the ppm going down the plants are hungry and you need to raise your ppm


----------



## althor (Jan 20, 2012)

lvtokerr said:


> trimmin takes way longer than expected.



Haha, I was SO excited my first harvest. I started the cutting and trimming grinning and excited. Fifteen minutes later I was thinking, oh wow this is getting monotonous. Twelve hours later I was thinking, next time I need to include a friend or two.


----------



## Uncultivated (Jan 20, 2012)

Always check the pH
Buy real seeds.
Scrog is the f'n shit!


----------



## sonar (Jan 20, 2012)

Not to always believe what the breeder says. Especially when it comes to flowering time.


----------



## Bonzo (Jan 20, 2012)

If you want to finish the trimming, don't smoke the scissor hash


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 20, 2012)

How to read my plants. 
To research each strain before i grow it. 
Never trust a first time trimmer with your beautiful buds! (wtf did u do!)

I learn something new everyday, what works for one person may not work for another. 
And if it's not broken, then don't try to fix it!


----------



## ditrtyone (Jan 21, 2012)

this is what i have learned not about bud but more about life. Tool 46&2
My shadow's
shedding skin and
I've been picking
Scabs again.
I'm down
Digging through
My old muscles
Looking for a clue.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own confused
And insecure delusions
For a piece to cross me over
Or a word to guide me in.
I wanna feel the changes coming down.
I wanna know what I've been hiding in

My shadow.
Change is coming through my shadow.
My shadow's shedding skin
I've been picking
My scabs again.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic
And insecure delusions.

I wanna feel the change consume me,
Feel the outside turning in.
I wanna feel the metamorphosis and
Cleansing I've endured within

My shadow
Change is coming.
Now is my time.
Listen to my muscle memory.
Contemplate what I've been clinging to.
Forty-six and two ahead of me.

I choose to live and to
Grow, take and give and to
Move, learn and love and to
Cry, kill and die and to
Be paranoid and to
Lie, hate and fear and to
Do what it takes to move through.

I choose to live and to
Lie, kill and give and to
Die, learn and love and to
Do what it takes to step through.

See my shadow changing,
Stretching up and over me.
Soften this old armor.
Hoping I can clear the way
By stepping through my shadow,
Coming out the other side.
Step into the shadow.
Forty six and two are just ahead of me

i know this is not what the original meaning if the post was about but if it helps some one then so be it if not just enjoy the music while really baked, it will envelope you.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a newb, but I discovered cutting small seedlings and cuttings out of the 2x3 trays is better than just trying to slide them out with gravity and a bit of tapping/pressure.


----------



## CEEJR (Jan 21, 2012)

You only need Floranova bloom to get 8.1 zips out of one plant using a waterfarm. Although others have done this I didn't believe it till I tried it and found out for myself. From now on it's my waterfarm and only ONE bottle of ferts not 10.


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 21, 2012)

meltdown213 said:


> Actually, the micron bags save you money. Especially if you make high-grade gumby where every gram is important.


i learned to spend the extra 40 bucks on the better bubble bags... that are mostly a screen.. like 100 bucks for a pack.. 

i bought a cheap set.. made hash... saved the water from the first... did it threw the 100 dollar bags... and got another 8 grams.. dont skimp on bubble bags.. u make ur money back off the first couple grams.. 

and then u have em for like almost ever.. 

and 

i learned that this is way more then an expensive hobby.. its a fulltime job.. so if u dont have the time and or willing to do the work .. dont bother growing.. cause im sick of the shitty buds going around wen i run out of mine/.!!! and hash.. i bought a gram lastnight.. for 20 bucks.. he usually sells30 to everyone else but hes a friend.. so ... anyways.. he gets it from his friend who gros.. so i was like sweet its going to be good.. nope.. its like the wierdest looking shit i ever seen.. and takes 2 times as much to get high .. .. and he has to use a diff method/. cause this is not bubble hash.. bubble is nice and clean.. and this is not


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2012)

i found out thast 12-12 from seed rocks...............


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 21, 2012)

another thing.. i learned.. to make growing cheaper.. become friends with the hydro store guy!!!! got a bunch of cases of canna nutes.. for cheap.. cause of expiration date was almost up.. and he cant sell it .. so i bought it . after i called canna.. they said there nutrients go bad wen there clumpy and not smooth.. they mite lose a tiny bit of nutritional value.. but not enough to see a differrence.. as he said... the nutrents are organic.. as long stored in cool places.. were all set.


----------



## meltdown213 (Jan 21, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> i learned to spend the extra 40 bucks on the better bubble bags... that are mostly a screen.. like 100 bucks for a pack..
> 
> i bought a cheap set.. made hash... saved the water from the first... did it threw the 100 dollar bags... and got another 8 grams.. dont skimp on bubble bags.. u make ur money back off the first couple grams..
> 
> ...


Using all those bags at once is a lot of work. Plus you have the different "grades". I found that if you use the 160 bag as a filter for the gumby method then all of your hash will bubble with only doing a quarter of the work of using all the bags.

Slow siphon works best.


----------



## jpill (Jan 21, 2012)

-I learned growing is awesome , trimming sucks.
-Edibles can make you soo high you feel drunk (at times)
-take care of the bugs before they destroy your crop.
-take time to get a good strain/genetics because if you don't you will waste time/money on growing some bullshit !
- ELECTRIC IS A BITCH !


----------



## smokey de bear (Jan 21, 2012)

I learned the miracle grow is not the devil, you just have to understand how it works.
I learned to KISS, such as others on this forum, if it seems complicated odds are there's an easier way and probably cheaper too.
I learned that you never ever talk to anyone about anything not even as a joke, people love to know stuff they shouldn't know about.
I learned that DIY does not mean your cheap or that it wont perform like commercial stuff, your just more creative then the average bear and your shit may be better.
I learned not to be afraid to experiment, and if it fails oh well figured out where you went wrong and try again, google is my best tool for this.
And most importantly I learned Safety 3rd. 
1. Always follow rule three
2. When in doubt refer to rule #1
3. Safety first 

(Great T.V. Show speacialy for a redneck like I)

Git-R-Done, and KISS folks


----------



## althor (Jan 22, 2012)

That feminized seeds being hermie prone is an absolute MYTH. I have grown way too many feminized seeds and never once gotten a hermie from one yet everytime I get on a forum there is some knucklehead running around telling everyone female seeds are hermie prone.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 22, 2012)

this fucken thread rocks i found out that the more u put into it the more u get out


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 22, 2012)

every year of my life is equal to one day in my plant's life. 
i don't need cloning gel. in fact i don't need most things on my hydro guy's shelf. 
i buy only organic soil amendments and powdered minerals and i mix them. it's enough to support beautiful growth over their short life and i don't ever claw or burn. it ain't hydro but the buds are sweet as shit.
the species is a weed. it practically grows itself. all i do is water the plants.
lastly, i learned not to waste anything. every trich that is produced can make me high.


----------



## famine (Jan 22, 2012)

lvtokerr said:


> trimmin takes way longer than expected.


And a long session is killer on my back and shoulders.
Regular Chiropractor and Massage Therapist treatments are an important part of my grow.


----------



## NiigataOp (Jan 22, 2012)

lets see I've learned that didferent lighting sources affect leaf size. plants started under a black light with an aluminum can around it will grow short and have wide leaves. hps will have longer stems and skinnier leaves.

as long as the roots are getting oxygen and food and the leaves are receiving some light they will grow. 

you can get 3-4 times as much yield by clipping and vegging longer.

stick to the basics 

cloning is easy and develop more roots quicker if you split it and gently peel a little bark back

starting at all the little mushrooms on the buds is quite memorizing.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 22, 2012)

I learned that some ppm meters measure in 500 x EC=PPM and some measure in 700 x EC = PPM ! very important to know this!

I learned that pH drop test kids are useless(or maybe I learned that I'm colour blind)

I learned that long stretchy seedlings is not a good thing lol 

I learned that you can put your HID lights waaaaay closer than most people think


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 24, 2012)

I literally just learned this: Checked the PPM on each tub and they were both higher now than when the nutes were added. One by over 200 PPM. I believe this is caused by the plant using the water faster than the nutes. I didn't know this sort of thing happened, but it makes sense now.


----------



## markybuds (Jan 24, 2012)

NiigataOp said:


> lets see I've learned that didferent lighting sources affect leaf size. plants started under a black light with an aluminum can around it will grow short and have wide leaves. hps will have longer stems and skinnier leaves.
> 
> as long as the roots are getting oxygen and food and the leaves are receiving some light they will grow.
> 
> ...


i've learned how to 'weed' out the good information from the bad


----------



## markybuds (Jan 24, 2012)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> I literally just learned this: Checked the PPM on each tub and they were both higher now than when the nutes were added. One by over 200 PPM. I believe this is caused by the plant using the water faster than the nutes. I didn't know this sort of thing happened, but it makes sense now.


higher the temps the more concentrated your solution will become over time. gotta find the zone


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 24, 2012)

1. label shit properly
2. pay attention to detail and keep it clean
3. check daily for banana's
4. get a good inline fan and keep lights CLOSE!!!
5. veg longer
6. dont forget to add lime to soil mix
7. keep roots dark (no white pales, wrap rockwool)
8. growing outdoors you gotta battle weather,animals and people
9. add vitimans in clone solution(superthrive,hormex)
10. most important GENETICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## althor (Jan 25, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> 1. label shit properly
> 2. pay attention to detail and keep it clean
> 3. check daily for banana's
> 4. get a good inline fan and keep lights CLOSE!!!
> ...




Haha, 1. reminds me before my first grow I was reading through tips and advice sections and I read a guy saying "dont do your labeling when you are high". Of course I was high. Thank goodness the plants I was growing at the time were very distinct. It was easy for me to tell the difference between Superskunk and Caramelicious. Otherwise I would have been guessing.


----------



## 0blivious (Feb 6, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Yup this is a good idea for a thread!!

Ok so in my just under a years exp Ive found the following;

Seedlings/ new sprouts like full strength grow nutes about as much as I like a root canal!
Scrog is the shit!
Plants can more than double in size during flowering
not to consider anything to be "in flower" until I see those whiskers
my ph meter doesn't respond well to being dropped into full dwc
My temp/humidiy is similar to my ph meter as above
to relax and not "over-love"
Mh bulbs are WAY hotter than hps
seedlings / new sprouts also like mh bulbs as much as root ccanal
Sensi grow/bloom are really fucking strong (4ml per ltr at start? Dude stop smoking so much!)
ph in dwc - check, check and check again!
Moving house with 2 ladies 2 weeks from chop is...an experience!
Add at least a week to breeders flower times
That my mrs is allergic as hell to a flowering Ladie (but can smoke dry bud like a trooper! WTF)
trimming with no gloves is a bad idea if u have shit to do that day 
Just because u've adjusted to the smell doesn't mean it doesn't smell!!
i like indicas mmm yummy
there is no substitute for experience 
I'm willing to experiment
Wilkinsons are NOT the place to buy a timer from!
A
And lastly... It's a really satisfying, sometimes frustrating journey from start to end

Thats all I can think of now![/FONT]


----------



## sixstring2112 (Feb 7, 2012)

light leaks are over rated,if your plants always had them they adapt just fine.


----------



## nedyah (Feb 7, 2012)

true; i once saw a pic of an outdoor plant which only half of flowered because it was under a hps streetlight.


----------



## Guile (Feb 7, 2012)

nedyah said:


> true; i once saw a pic of an outdoor plant which only half of flowered because it was under a hps streetlight.


That would be exceedingly interesting to me, is there any chance you can point me in the right direction where I might see/read about it. I'm very interested in how/why pot flowers the way it does and this kind of localization is something I have not read much about yet..


----------



## Beta420 (Feb 7, 2012)

By the time you get done screwing with 15 cfls and splitters you could have bought a proper hps or even t5s and got better results.


----------



## hope full (Feb 7, 2012)

This shits a full time job, riu is addicting, really fucking addicting, if you dont thi+k its a full time your not doing it right, dont read a thread and then try it right away just because it sounds cool. O ya by the way growings a full time job quit your other one.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 7, 2012)

smokey de bear said:


> I learned the miracle grow is not the devil, you just have to understand how it works.
> I learned to KISS, such as others on this forum, if it seems complicated odds are there's an easier way and probably cheaper too.
> I learned that you never ever talk to anyone about anything not even as a joke, people love to know stuff they shouldn't know about.
> I learned that DIY does not mean your cheap or that it wont perform like commercial stuff, your just more creative then the average bear and your shit may be better.
> ...


Oh shit I'm breaking all three rules!

My grow-room is definately a fire hazard 
AHHH!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 7, 2012)

hope full said:


> This shits a full time job, riu is addicting, really fucking addicting, if you dont thi+k its a full time your not doing it right, dont read a thread and then try it right away just because it sounds cool. O ya by the way growings a full time job quit your other one.


no no keep your job so you can afford to buy all that fancy automated shit that makes it possible to grow without it being a full-time job!

Plus you gotta have some way to legitamately bring in an income unless you like paying your bills with mystery money


----------



## jpill (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ aint that the truth.


----------



## PraxicalExcercise (Feb 10, 2012)

1: Hydro is easier than soil, if you go simple. Lucas Formula w/ Maxibloom + bubble buckets are pretty hard to get wrong. Lucas Formula + Hempy Buckets are even harder to get wrong. Soil is dirtier (heh) and harder to correct nutrient problems in. If you have nute problems, you can always just dump the rez and re-fill.

2: Bottom heat is the secret to fast clone rooting and high strike rates. 

2a: You don't need a heating pad and a thermostat -- just get a plastic bin smaller than your clone tray and a 100-ish watt, thermostatically controlled submersible fish tank heater. Fill the bin half full of water, set the heater to 85, drop it in, and put the clone tray on top.

3: Holy crap do DWC plants get big, quick.

4: Evaluate additives through side-by-side grows with a control, or by reading side-by-side comparisons from people who're doing it right. (If the plants are all from seed, they're doing it wrong.) Everything else is hearsay and should be regarded as potential snake oil. 

5: Clones (and moms) are insurance and the cheapest source of new plants. 

6: Sometimes smaller's better, particularly when you can cram 16 plants in the same space you can grow one huge bush in. 

7: Naturally cool basements are awesome.

8: Read lots of grow logs, so you can learn from other people's mistakes -- and triumphs.


----------



## powerslide (Feb 10, 2012)

PraxicalExcercise said:


> 1: Hydro is easier than soil, if you go simple. Lucas Formula w/ Maxibloom + bubble buckets are pretty hard to get wrong. Lucas Formula + Hempy Buckets are even harder to get wrong. Soil is dirtier (heh) and harder to correct nutrient problems in. If you have nute problems, you can always just dump the rez and re-fill.
> 
> 2: Bottom heat is the secret to fast clone rooting and high strike rates.
> 
> ...


Not bad for four posts!!!


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 10, 2012)

just relax and let those girlies grow! overdoing things I find is the newb's greatest flaw. At least it was for me


----------



## WolfZen (Feb 10, 2012)

Filthy Phil said:


> OHHH....ive found that if you smoke the dried sap that comes from your plant after you harbest, like from the stem cut points, its very flavorful and got me stoned.


Have to give you props for this one. I was skeptical but tried it because I happened to have some branches from a previous harvest about and which had a fair amount of dried sap on it. It did the job, definitely more than just a placebo effect.


----------



## meltdown213 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> no no keep your job so you can afford to buy all that fancy automated shit that makes it possible to grow without it being a full-time job!


Amen. Set it up right and things are a lot easier. I go days without doing a dam thing.


----------



## Phaeton (Feb 10, 2012)

Eleven years I worked full time and hobby grew. Last year I retired and got bored. I grow full time, or rather, this is my day job.
A lot more fun than punching a clock.

I have learned that pot will grow no matter what you do, to have fun is to be rich inside.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Feb 10, 2012)

WolfZen said:


> Have to give you props for this one. I was skeptical but tried it because I happened to have some branches from a previous harvest about and which had a fair amount of dried sap on it. It did the job, definitely more than just a placebo effect.


Thanks man  its always cool to see someone confirm something. I was thinking while stoned, what if the new thing is sapping your plants...like maple trees or rubber plants? Giant groves of chronic sap harvesting. Kind of counter productive financially speaking....


----------



## smokey de bear (Feb 11, 2012)

Filthy Phil said:


> Thanks man  its always cool to see someone confirm something. I was thinking while stoned, what if the new thing is sapping your plants...like maple trees or rubber plants? Giant groves of chronic sap harvesting. Kind of counter productive financially speaking....


Funny you say that Iv'e been looking at ways to just harvest the sap when it's flowing in flowering time for a while now, kinda like what you said how they harvest the maple syrup.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 11, 2012)

Ive learned when trying to separate your 4 topped plant's four tops, not to try to use skewer sticks and tape to prop them apart. Use wire or string and pull them apart. 
-that mistake has been haunting me for the last 3 weeks

I learned that cannabis is one tough plant! It takes alot to really hurt her


----------



## thump easy (Feb 11, 2012)

what i found out about gardening is do it on your own dont depend on anyone specialy on vacation, dont trust anyone to ph your shit. dont have partners in any dam thing especialy your grow. and dont believe everything you read and hear. and dont buy a bunch of pesticides that dont do shit... ow and yes you do need money no mater what.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 11, 2012)

1st grow was in a closet that was 4x6 using hps and got way to hot.

2nd grow was in an aquarium duh right clear glass great for mold.

3rd grow dwc black buckets in man cave with plenty of space! I GOT TIGER BLOOD WHEEEW


----------



## ADIDAS420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Heat control is a must , also humidity. Too much or too little and you may end up with 20% of what you thought you would!


----------



## mRIZO (Feb 13, 2012)

its a long patient learning curve, 
taking notes is a must and
GET OUTTA THE CAB!! leave the girls be.


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 14, 2012)

Look for pests multiple times a day.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 14, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Look for pests multiple times a day.


Sounds like a good way to introduce pests lol


----------



## smokey de bear (Feb 14, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Sounds like a good way to introduce pests lol


I like how GET OUTTA THE CAB is the advice right above his check multiple times a day. lol I go in there once a day or every two days more or less to make sure the soil is moist, I check quickly for pests but I`m a clean freak and I look at my room like a ferret cage that need cleaning every time I water them. It`s more or less maintenance cleaning but sure goes a hell of a way in pest prevention, i notice all the little dust particles floating in from my clothes every time I open the Cab and Cringe so I wouldn`t be able to introduce stuff more then once a day


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 14, 2012)

I was talking about outdoor growing. Probably should have specified that, my bad.


----------



## smokey de bear (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Makes sense now lol Yeah thats good advice, ive never tried outdoors yet I may soon but hunting season and harvest season are the same time and I dont trust the hunters around here, and Im sure as hell not wearing hunter orange to go harvest also the fish cops (conservation officers) are in the bush in full force soo it's a good ol time getting into and out of the bush without being seen.

Anyone with advice on that, getting in and out at harvest with the fruits of your labor.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 14, 2012)

Cannabis Trellising - Solves problems...


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 15, 2012)

Most pests outdoors, as well as inside, can be taken care of by natural predators such as lady bugs, praying mantises, etc... What you need to watch out for, when growing organicly outdoor, are caterpillars. Those little fucks will be all over your fucking plants right before harvest. It's a real fucking pain in the ass to deal with. However, I've read that trichogamma wasps hunt down caterpillars. I'm probably going to invest in some in the near future.


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Feb 15, 2012)

althor said:


> Haha, I was SO excited my first harvest. I started the cutting and trimming grinning and excited. Fifteen minutes later I was thinking, oh wow this is getting monotonous. Twelve hours later I was thinking, next time I need to include a friend or two.


 i want to either invest in bonsia electric scissors.. or a Trim pro.. i hate trimming large amounts.. a plant or two is fine. but more then that is just a full time job.


----------



## trichome fiend (Feb 16, 2012)

...aerocloning is the easiest way to clone. 
...panda poly and 2x4's are waaaaaaaaaay cheaper than grow tents, and you can customize them to fit!
...organic buds taste better but hydro buds get bigger
...in hydro, an oversized res makes for easy maintenance. 
...co2 isn't worth the investment
...I've never had humidity too low that it has caused problems.


----------



## smokey de bear (Feb 16, 2012)

trichome fiend said:


> ...aerocloning is the easiest way to clone.
> ...panda poly and 2x4's are waaaaaaaaaay cheaper than grow tents, and you can customize them to fit!
> ...organic buds taste better but hydro buds get bigger
> ...in hydro, an oversized res makes for easy maintenance.
> ...


So true I wouldn't know about the res and CO2 but everything else for sure, especially the humidity one on the other end of the spectrum I have had humidity too high and that causes issues big time.


----------



## bibbles (Feb 16, 2012)

Do it right the first time, or you'll be doing it again.
If you want to try something new, don't apply it to everything.
Sure-to-Grow in aero results in EVERYTHING they say it will help prevent.
H2O2 is only a solution if you follow it up with a compost tea.
An ounce of prevention really is worth a pound of cure (dem teaz).
Be skeptical of everything.
If someone has more experience than you, listen respectfully.
Still be skeptical.
Fuck common sense, your teachers may have gotten things wrong themselves.
If you have a question, find as many answers as you can, and then weigh them, rather than stopping after the first.
If you're not in a basement, make sure anything which vibrates is placed off of a stud, otherwise it will make noise in other rooms.
Wind noise isn't really as loud as it seems.
If something is frustrating, stop and go do something else; the extra 30 minutes usually doesn't matter, and you'll prevent yourself from making careless mistakes.
Blame yourself, but treat it as a lesson.
Keep copious notes, and a calendar.
Turn off geotagging if your camera supports it (or more likely, phone).
Your first instinct is always worth writing down, so four ideas later, you can still go back to it.
Don't take care of your plants, take care of their environment.
*The forum search function is useless; Googling site:rollitup.org <terms> is far superior.*
Most stoners are exactly that, don't expect much. :/
The more time you spend in your garden, the less time you have to.




Guile said:


> That would be exceedingly interesting to me, is there any chance you can point me in the right direction where I might see/read about it. I'm very interested in how/why pot flowers the way it does and this kind of localization is something I have not read much about yet..


If you haven't found anything about this, it's not unique to cannabis. There are bushes in the parking lot of a school near me which have lamp posts set in them - they never flower where the lamps are, but the rest does. I tried to see what I could find, but nothing really came up.


----------



## gqiqdna (Feb 18, 2012)

Banana peel tea provides the perfect organic nutrients during flowering


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

gqiqdna said:


> Banana peel tea provides the perfect organic nutrients during flowering


yea? how do you make that? lol 
I have a heap of fresh banana peels!


----------



## NiigataOp (Feb 19, 2012)

smokey de bear said:


> Lol Makes sense now lol Yeah thats good advice, ive never tried outdoors yet I may soon but hunting season and harvest season are the same time and I dont trust the hunters around here, and Im sure as hell not wearing hunter orange to go harvest also the fish cops (conservation officers) are in the bush in full force soo it's a good ol time getting into and out of the bush without being seen.
> 
> Anyone with advice on that, getting in and out at harvest with the fruits of your labor.


Normally the time to harvest imo is about a week or so after the first heavy frost. This is normally early October give or take some weeks lol. Hunting season at least out here in the east is archery. Where there's not a orange requirement. I just pick mine up on my way back through the woods. I've also spent at least 20+ of my 27 years in the woods building forts and hunting game. Those are another story though. Check your local hunting regulations Google works great. Get yourself some camo and stealthy move through the woods. If your really paranoid you could get a guilly suit and slowly sneak through the woods completely unseen.


----------



## loquacious (Feb 19, 2012)

I have learned that there is a lot of wrong information on this site.
Miracle Gro is a great soil (they even have organic).
Marijuana is a really easy plant to grow and all the strains I have grown so far are very forgiving when it comes to mistakes.
Tap water is fine for soil growing.
You can get great results with CFL's.
Add a fan to my tent to keep air circulating and create stonger plants.


----------



## Bud Grauer (Feb 19, 2012)

d platypus said:


> i can remember my mother in law asking if we had skunks around the house when i had my room exhausting strait outside. needless to say there is now a carbon filter.


That's hilarious! 

Last year my wife was trying to convice me that we had a skunk living underneath the boathouse.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Mar 18, 2012)

I learned that dropping a light fixture on a plant can happen too me,and no longer laugh at others.
a solid wire,two twist ties,and 2 wks=fully healed plant.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 18, 2012)

half ro and half tap water is better then straight ro. better yet, only tap water is best.

indonesian bat guano will burn the fuck out of plants if you feed more than once every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks.

indoor organic growing requires the use of tea's to break down organic material. If you dont do this your fucked.

dehumidifer's are a must in sealed environments, god damn that mold i had in past grows.(such a noob mistake)


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

i learned nobody will tell you to use rainwater but its the best stuff you can get for free, 

poking holes in your soil mimics what an earthworm does and helps root growth, air flowing to the roots and allows it to air out faster and make flushing less stressful. 

also learned how to train without breaking stems by just squeezing the stems and getting them warm and flimsy until ready to bend. 

and a small amount of superthrive is great for clones as well seedlings if used in correct moderation.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> half ro and half tap water is better then straight ro. better yet, only tap water is best.
> 
> indonesian bat guano will burn the fuck out of plants if you feed more than once every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


also ive done indoor organics and fed my plants by only putting worm castings and bat guano on my top soil, i recently got into compost tea and it is better because of microbes and the tea will boost the abundance big time, microbes are like steroids for root systems.


----------



## bendoverbilly (Mar 18, 2012)

althor said:


> Haha, I was SO excited my first harvest. I started the cutting and trimming grinning and excited. Fifteen minutes later I was thinking, oh wow this is getting monotonous. Twelve hours later I was thinking, next time I need to include a friend or two.


 It is a pain to trim large amounts. But I have learned to just do it on my own even your best friend will tell his friends. You can get away with murder if you just learn to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 18, 2012)

bendoverbilly said:


> It is a pain to trim large amounts. But I have learned to just do it on my own even your best friend will tell his friends. You can get away with murder if you just learn to keep your mouth shut.


haha.. the hardest thing to do but so worth it.....


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yesterday I re-learned to ALWAYS pay attention to the bottle you are picking up. I got a mouthful of diluted PH down solution. Thankfully it was that Technaflora crap so it wasn't very strong. 

Tastes like really sour lemons without the lemon flavor.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 18, 2012)

I learned everything on my own......these sites didn't exist when I started growing.....just long boring books that I hated trying to read.

Trial and error is how its done!


----------



## Stinkbait (Mar 18, 2012)

I've learned that less is more in most cases. And trial and error is the best way to learn.


----------



## bendoverbilly (Mar 19, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I learned everything on my own......these sites didn't exist when I started growing.....just long boring books that I hated trying to read.
> 
> Trial and error is how its done!


 I remember those boring books from the 70's. I laugh about them now. I learned everything from on the job training


----------



## FatMarty (Mar 19, 2012)

billy4479 said:


> what have you found out about gardening on your own ....i dont care what some book website , or freind told or magizine ad told you works ..what did you do ...what are you doing what works and didnt work ?


Water runs downhill, and drywall at floor level is all wrong.


----------



## Swiftowl11 (Mar 19, 2012)

I learned dont listen to everything everyone says. Take what they say as a precursor, for your tests. You have to try and then form your own opinion.


----------



## missnu (Mar 19, 2012)

Small light leaks can indeed cause some plants to hermie....lol. I was like nahhh...and i have one strain that doesn't seem to mind...just blissfully flowers away...but then I came across another strain that uhhhh does mind...so I put the plant that doesn't care in front of the vent I suspect to be causing the issue til I can figure out how to block it...lol


----------



## Dobby (Mar 19, 2012)

I learned that drying and curing is something of an art.


----------



## ck420 (Mar 19, 2012)

I learned that if u bend the branches down not to break them but to just tear away enough plant tissue you will get an extra branch there kinda cool with out cuting it or tieing it down worked for me but might stressful enough to hermie


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't do things involving lights when your stoned.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

bullwinkle60 said:


> Don't do things involving lights when your stoned.


great advice, ive learned that lesson too many times.


----------



## JOKable25 (Mar 19, 2012)

RIU has tones of great info and advice.


----------



## doctor.j (Mar 20, 2012)

I learned that a ton of people have horrible grammar and spelling skills.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

doctor.j said:


> I learned that a ton of people have horrible grammar and spelling skills.


hahaha this is about 75% of rollitup.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 20, 2012)

Had my soil tested at a lab. My own mix. Way high levels of P and K. But because I used actual ground minerals and not salt based fertilizers NOTHING burned. I don't feed. The mix lasts the whole grow. I just water. Soooo much easier.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> Had my soil tested at a lab. My own mix. Way high levels of P and K. But because I used actual ground minerals and not salt based fertilizers NOTHING burned. I don't feed. The mix lasts the whole grow. I just water. Soooo much easier.


thats the way to go, i still use a bit of p and k in my compost teas but thats mostly for microbes


----------



## JASON79 (Mar 20, 2012)

*90% of the information you read is misinformation*
this is true 
I do not understand most of what i read its just not needed
nutes for soil, grow/bloom that it 
(root mass) start in small pots let the soil dry out, leave 1 to 2 days more when soil cums away from plant pot (gap all the way round ), then water 
do not feed just ph water, when you have good root mass report in bigger pot and same again 
i did this and within 6 weeks from cutting big root mass in 35 ltrs container, with just 6.7 pH water
i use 20% grow 80% bloom though flower but just ph water 3 weeks after repoting 
using ec pen helps keep it at 1.2-1.3 ec level 
large oscillating fans away from plants or it drys leafs out and stress plant 
there should be no guide lines for light to plant distance footprint it has to be based on the strain: northern lights 5 x haze or super lemon haze 600w needs to be 12-14"
3x3 footprint but it would not do big bud any good it needs to be 16"-20" 4x4 footprint 
i get good results with basic set up 
it is a weed at the end of the day, it do not need much just the correct and consistent temperature, humidity, light cycle, nutes, airflow 
keep it basic and you will get top yield/quality bud


----------



## longroot (Mar 24, 2012)

JASON79 said:


> *90% of the information you read is misinformation*
> this is true
> I do not understand most of what i read its just not needed
> nutes for soil, grow/bloom that it
> ...


Very, very true.


----------



## bibbles (Mar 25, 2012)

Have enough money on hand to lose your crop, and keep living, if you're trying to make it a source of income.
Realize that DIY is situational - tea brewer? Hydro? Game on! Lights? Fuck off, you're not an electrician, and even then... R&D was put into those high end lights which you cannot accomplish on your own.
Keep a journal, I had an initial grow room idea, and adapted it a bunch of times, now I'm back where I started. If I had followed that, I would have spent much less.
LEDs are bullshit, anyone who tells you otherwise has too much disposable income for it to be relevant advice to the average grower.

>No, don't reply, those awesome gains in efficiency come at a severe loss of square footage covered - if you want to wait a couple years to save on electricity, you probably own a hybrid, and are ignorantly creating significantly more pollution than a normal car, and ignorantly believing you are saving the planet. Get fucked. By a baseball bat. Covered in sand paper.
>But seriously, hybrids? You can drive a new Civic for 12 years before it pollutes as much as a hybrid Civic. You have to drive a hybrid for ~6 years before you start saving on gas (higher initial cost), but you have to replace the batteries after ~5 years (catch 22).
>Fuck you ignorant wannabe hippies with your smug looks of ignorance~!!!

Er... take it bitch, it's free advice.



JASON79 said:


> there should be no guide lines for light to plant distance footprint it has to be based on the strain: northern lights 5 x haze or super lemon haze 600w needs to be 12-14"
> 3x3 footprint but it would not do big bud any good it needs to be 16"-20" 4x4 footprint


Alrighty, you were too high to make this post, as it makes no god damn sense.


Light footprint is determined by your source/reflector, not your plants.
Distance is determined by heat, some strains can take more, some can take less, but some light sources produce more heat, and some less. And for HID lighting, you have a bevy of options for cooling, which skew things even further...
Things you learned on your own? Looks like you have more to learn, or... should post less high.
>Hoping less high.


----------



## Reloader (Mar 26, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> great advice, ive learned that lesson too many times.


Ha Ha love it, I had to learn that the hardway to.


----------



## bibbles (Mar 26, 2012)

If you have a glass on glass slide, if you turn the cashed bowl upside down and suck the ashes into the water, they will prevent resin build up. It will require you change water more often, but will taint the taste less than normal old water, despite being black.grey, which is kind of cool.


----------



## Jogro (Mar 26, 2012)

What I learned from actual experience? I'll start with stuff that I think is NOT common knowledge now. Remember, 20 years ago, there was no legal medical marijuana, or "rollitup.com" and good indoor growing info was hard to get. The first thing I'd say is that there is an unbelievable amount of BS out there with respect to the cultivation of cannabis, and lots of posters on this board are full of hot air. 

Contrary to internet mythology:

a. Miracle gro actually works great as a fertilizer, so long as you pick the right type and use it correctly. Miracle gro soil isn't so great, though. 

b. Short exposure to dim light will not cause otherwise stable plants to go hermaphrodite. 

c. Aluminum foil does not create "hot spots" that can damage plants. Instead its actually is an excellent reflector, though it does have significant drawbacks of electrical conductivity and fragility, that can make other alternatives better. 

d. Plants grown from seeds found in cheap Mexican "schwagg" actually can be quite good. 

e. Its perfectly fine to germinate seeds by dropping them in dirt and adding water!



Other things I've learned? Again, these things are probably common knowledge now, but not so much years ago:

-Training and topping actually can increase yields indoors. I think pretty much everyone accepts this now, but there was quite a debate about this two+ decades ago, with some authorities claiming that topping plants just created two colas of half the bud mass each and slowed down their growth to boot. 

-Never take outdoor plants indoors; that's a guaranteed way to introduce pests into your garden. 

-Landrace sativa strains are a PITA to grow indoors, and don't do well in small setups.


----------



## JASON79 (Mar 27, 2012)

bibbles said:


> Have enough money on hand to lose your crop, and keep living, if you're trying to make it a source of income.
> Realize that DIY is situational - tea brewer? Hydro? Game on! Lights? Fuck off, you're not an electrician, and even then... R&D was put into those high end lights which you cannot accomplish on your own.
> Keep a journal, I had an initial grow room idea, and adapted it a bunch of times, now I'm back where I started. If I had followed that, I would have spent much less.
> LEDs are bullshit, anyone who tells you otherwise has too much disposable income for it to be relevant advice to the average grower.
> ...


i have air-cooled lights with 6" fan on, none of the leafs cured up at the edges (heat stress) only 27 c canopy level max temp but have bleach leafs at 14" inches (light from plants)


----------



## bibbles (Mar 28, 2012)

JASON79 said:


> i have air-cooled lights with 6" fan on, none of the leafs cured up at the edges (heat stress) only 27 c canopy level max temp but have bleach leafs at 14" inches (light from plants)


When I was using HPS, I had cool tubes with a 4" fan, and plants never burned/bleached aside from when they grew into the tubes and had direct contact. Like I said, there are more factors. I currently have Super Lemon Haze about 2" from my lights, however they are now induction lights... and one is going to get super cropped today, otherwise it will end up IN the light, I think.

I'm basically agreeing with you, just saying that defining light distance by strain is a little too simple - the type of light, the phenotype, ventilation, growing medium, etc... these all play rolls as well. You can get your light closer to short crop in dirt than you can in hydro/aero depending on where your reservoir is - if it's directly below your plants, you don't want to be heating your reservoir as well.


----------



## JASON79 (Mar 29, 2012)

i have grow super lemon haze and yes these strain love light, and i had mine 10" from a 600w hps and yellow leafs 2 ft down from top of plant from lack of light 
these things say forget the water, drip feed me the bottle of nutes 


i was also growing critical mass 14" below the same light and had light bleached leafs

i think super lemon haze is a very good strain and yeilds ok and smokes very good.
in 14ltr pots of soil i got about 2 and 1/2oz off each plant 

what you getting


----------



## Jumbo (Mar 29, 2012)

Beta420 said:


> By the time you get done screwing with 15 cfls and splitters you could have bought a proper hps or even t5s and got better results.


Man! That is soooo true!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 29, 2012)

Found that there is always somebody smarter then you willing to offer help. And most of the time there a fucking idiot.
The biggest thing I found is. Duct tape, HVAC tape, and string is a must. And not the cheep shit. Pay the extra 2 bucks it will save you 6.


----------



## Bmoney1 (Mar 29, 2012)

People would rather have indicas over sativas and getting mold when youre curing sucks


----------



## bibbles (Mar 29, 2012)

JASON79 said:


> i have grow super lemon haze and yes these strain love light, and i had mine 10" from a 600w hps and yellow leafs 2 ft down from top of plant from lack of light
> these things say forget the water, drip feed me the bottle of nutes
> 
> 
> ...


My SLH actually seem to want minimal nitrogen, but holy shit fast deficiency when their potassium got a little low!


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Mar 29, 2012)

Tomato cages work awesome for topped bushes.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 29, 2012)

bibbles said:


> My SLH actually seem to want minimal nitrogen, but holy shit fast deficiency when their potassium got a little low!


Master kush want potas. All the way thru and nit only the first 3 weeks. Just a heads up. All strains are different.


----------



## OrganicBlend (Mar 30, 2012)

-seeds sprout with out light.-dat I can smoke for free basicaly (other then what i invested in)
-and not to think everytime someone knocks on my door is a cop(i need to control my highs) paranoid lol


----------



## ganjaguy66 (Mar 30, 2012)

1. 15 to 20 gallon shrub pots 
2. soil from barnyard that hadn't had animals around for several years, manure had time to break down.
3. miracle grow potting soil added to barnyard soil.
4. throw a handful (about 100) seeds from weed that had about 4-5 seeds per ounce, into a cup of water to soak for 24 hours.
5. usually about 30 will sprout which are planted into loosely packed soil in pots and watered.
6. plain water for the first 2 weeks then add fertilizer about every 2 weeks.
7. moth balls around patch to keep animals away. I had problems with groundhogs and deer.
8. grow until middle - end of November in western Maryland.
Harvest about 1 to 2.5 lbs of cut and cured bud per plant that would beat most hydro for quality and strength of high.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Mar 30, 2012)

Less is more in most cases and get a calendar to keep track of feedings and other things pertaining to your plants. Theses 2 things helped me out tremendously during my current grow that's on day 53 of 12/12.


----------



## pelt1 (Mar 30, 2012)

That cutting anything green off of your plants is just a bad idea.


----------



## cues (Mar 30, 2012)

pelt1 said:


> That cutting anything green off of your plants is just a bad idea.


Unless you scrog.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 30, 2012)

im gonna have to agree with that, leaves are basically solar panels so you should try to keep as many as possible. the only time i defoliate is if the leaf is in the shadows, or if im taking off clones.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't start a plant in soil and then transplant to a soil coco mix. Ruined a healthy 3 foot bubba kush plant


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 30, 2012)

Some Simple things that i learned that i wished i knew before hand
1: Dont sqeeze the rockwool blocks (destroys the airpockets)
2: If you work with small spaces and your new then flip them earlier than you want to. (my colombian gold more than trippled since 12/12
3: No base nutes on seedlings. They need to mature and build some roots before nutrient uptake can begin. 
4: Unless you a physically incapable of doing so, then DIY everything you use. Home depot is your best friend. Theres a reason the hydro companys are successful. everything they sell they built for 1/3rd of the price probably. 
5: Dont buy cheap digital ballasts. if they dont have a proper radio shield on them it will mess with local cable stuff (forcing cablemen to your area)


----------



## justin184 (Mar 30, 2012)

Beta420 said:


> By the time you get done screwing with 15 cfls and splitters you could have bought a proper hps or even t5s and got better results.


IKR? and your hundred dollar ones that are supposed to last forever burn out in a month and youre fucked.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 31, 2012)

I found out how to provide the optimum conditions and nutrition 
for my grows in and outdoors.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Apr 1, 2012)

i found out that i don't need to have a fan blowing over my vegging plants. i'm not saying you won't need it, just that i don't.

i typically keep clones or seedlings in 18oz party cups until i move them to the flower room at around 70 days. i tie them down or top them. they stay pretty small in the party cups and explode when i transplant into 3 or 5 gallon smart pots.

i either use a 6 foot long closet or a 3 foot square one for vegging. i didn't have a fan on my last two vegging crops (both clones and seedlings) and i don't see a bit of difference in the strength of stalks of these vs the stalks of other grows where i did have a fan on them for at least 12 hours a day. 

i'm cutting these later today. this picture was taken at 52 days.

they stood by themselves until just recently when the colas got too heavy. 



these stalks are thin but that's because they were in the party cups too long. some of the others are twice as thick. the stalks of plants that i had fans on are no different. i'll easily get an OZ off of each plant. 16 plants and one runt should keep me trimming for awhile.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Apr 1, 2012)

i've also found that it's very easy to forget the little things after a bunch of grows. important little things.

it's good to review periodically.


----------



## bibbles (Apr 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Don't start a plant in soil and then transplant to a soil coco mix. Ruined a healthy 3 foot bubba kush plant


Try Thrive Alive (not the organic one) B-1 next time; I moved 64 plants from soil to aero and every single one survived.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it was a ph issue cause I mixed soil with coco fiber. , here's the plant before transplant it never made it to harvest 
What I'm saying is either stick with all coco 
Or stick to soil don't mix the two


----------



## cues (Apr 1, 2012)

Scrog, Scrog and scrog some more.


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 6, 2012)

I have learner:

Gorilla tape is WORTH the extra few dollars and blocks out all light! Fuck Duct Tape!!!
Yo-Yo hangers are the greatest.
Diatamaceous Earth in the soil mix is a great thing. 
A.N Sensi line is all you really need.
Go digital with thermometers
Eliminate all noise from the grow room that can be heard past its walls. 

-The Dude'r


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Apr 7, 2012)

UV-B lights work great!!!

I am going to buy another 48" fisture and two mor Reptisun 10.0.

I have 6-10 weeks of 12/12 still to go. You won't believe how good uv=b work - about 10% of my garden is right under two Reptisun 5.0 lights - buds for those plants are much dankier and sticky with resin.


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Apr 7, 2012)

A couple barky yappy terriers patrolling the property are EXCELLENT. Their hearing is incredible - they can hear a person walking on the sidewalk before the person is even in front of my house (before a person can even see them).

Nobody comes near my property without being noticed. There have been two burglaries on our neighborhood in the last three months/ 

Noisy dogs are especially handy when I am really stoned and spacing out and don't want to be surprised by an unexpected visitor. NOBODY IS SNEAKING UP ON MY GROW ROOM.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 7, 2012)

dont live with a bitch thats not down with your shit


----------



## Squatch (Apr 7, 2012)

I learned that FREE weed is better than any weed I had to pay for 
and...don't ever tell yur buddies yur actual yield totals, just tell em you got "just enough to keep you goin"...its funny how often friends seem to visit you right after a big harvest =]...the fuckers...


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Squatch said:


> I learned that FREE weed is better than any weed I had to pay for
> and...don't ever tell yur buddies yur actual yield totals, just tell em you got "just enough to keep you goin"...its funny how often friends seem to visit you right after a big harvest =]...the fuckers...


True, friends just seem to think herb grows on trees or something?!?!


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Apr 8, 2012)

Bonzo Mendoza said:


> A couple barky yappy terriers patrolling the property are EXCELLENT.


Mine are two barking Labs, wonderful at keeping watch!


----------



## Total Head (Apr 10, 2012)

TheDuder said:


> I have learner:
> 
> Gorilla tape is WORTH the extra few dollars and blocks out all light! Fuck Duct Tape!!!
> Yo-Yo hangers are the greatest.
> ...


gorilla tape has got to be the most amazing tape i've ever used. it's so far beyond duct tape it's ridiculous. it's permanent. i can use it for things i would never dream of using duct tape on and it definitely blocks light. my cat decided to sharpen his claws on the corner of my tent and made holes. i slapped on some gorilla tape almost 2 years ago and it's not even peeling. my cat doesn't seem to want to scratch it, either. win.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 11, 2012)

FrostyTheBudMan said:


> Mine are two barking Labs, wonderful at keeping watch!


my lab is almost a year, he doesnt bark at all. hes a pussy.


----------



## ULMResearch (Apr 11, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> K.I.S.S. (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)
> 
> This is what i have found out about gardening.


That's about the best single sentence of advice there is. It's way easier to kill/retard a plant by trying too hard than it is the opposite. Over-compensating and lack of patience kills more pot than anything I'm sure!


----------



## billy4479 (Jan 29, 2013)

bumb bumb bumb


----------



## thoumayest (Jan 29, 2013)

1. The nute game is one of the biggest hustles I have ever seen
*2. Shut Up*
3. Cure your med's right...don't let others rush you cause They can't wait
*4. Buy the best when you do decide that you must buy something cause you Need it..even then do research first.*
5. Respect the plant. She has a certain energy to her...she is alive in her own way.
*6. Friends will use you so follow rule #2*
7. Respect others, don't cheat them, disrespect them or act a fool...even if they are. 
*8. Never think you know it all. Listen Listen Listen...Then research.*
9. Save your money. Don't waste it on Stuff...it does not fill the void.
*10. Help others. If God blesses you...pay it forward my friend...Karma works both was - and +*
11. No one started off as a Guru everyone made there mistakes and when people are jerks...rise above it. They made mistakes too.
*12. Get a Medical card and keep it on you at all times*
13. Assert your rights while also being Respectful to any law enforcement (they are people too) it goes along way. But know your rights.
*14. Don't be greedy... it's not worth it. *
15. Stop trusting people. Most cannot even trust themselves.
*16. A little hard work with a good set up will save alot of time in the long run. *
17. Smile. Love. Laugh...this day might be your last.


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 29, 2013)

crazyhazey said:


> hahaha this is about 75% of rollitup.


Where at in FLA im up n da panhandle bro good to see another fla dude haha  and i have learned as half the other people said you can ask all the questions in the world and get all the best answers....but its up to you personally to figure out how to make work for your specific setup  people can guide you all they want with a diff setup living in different conditions and everything


----------



## clayman187 (Jan 29, 2013)

Being the newb I am...... Ive learned...Growing is as hard as you make it!........just take a chill pill and handle each issue as it happens....
j/s


----------



## somebody1701 (Jan 31, 2013)

1) Proper ventilation with adequate odor control in all seasons is very hard.
2) The best looking lady in veg can have the worst bud in flower - LABEL those clones!
3) Keep a male and create your own seeds, you won't have the opportunity again.
4) There's a ton of variation between strains, so take everyone else's advice with a grain of salt
5) KISS
6) Trimming sucks!
7) Use rapid rooters for cloning and germinating
8. Coco rocks!
9) Organic rocks!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 31, 2013)

I learned that mary can heal herself if anything breaks and still grow a nice bud. I snapped one of my stems trying to super crop (which I don't do anymore) and she got swollen around the crack and healed herself. She has nice buds too!


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 1, 2013)

thoumayest said:


> 1. The nute game is one of the biggest hustles I have ever seen
> *2. Shut Up*
> 3. Cure your med's right...don't let others rush you cause They can't wait
> *4. Buy the best when you do decide that you must buy something cause you Need it..even then do research first.*
> ...


*Nicely said.. --words of Wisdom


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 1, 2013)

Proving to myself, even though I knew it already, that the plants are better at growing than I will ever be. So watch and listen to them, and teach you they will. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## billy4479 (Feb 3, 2013)

One thing I learned and still stick to is that sea weed can cause a lot of cabbage growth during flower and can make it so 9 weeks into flower your scratching your head wondering why there not done .....I also learned that the hormones in hormex rooting concentrate can help reverse this ...I now stop using sea weed 2 weeks before I put them in flower ..it was a tough thing to learn but if you don't learn something new and better yourself each grow your doing something wrong ..


----------



## Sincerely420 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've learned that organic gardening is this SHIT! Figuratively and literally!
Phuck a PH!
I don't know how growing could possibly be made any simpler!

And more importantly, everyday it seems that I learn just how much I DON'T KNOW!
Everyday is a new day and a chance to learn something that I didn't the day before


----------



## thoumayest (Feb 4, 2013)

thoumayest said:


> 1. The nute game is one of the biggest hustles I have ever seen
> *2. Shut Up*
> 3. Cure your med's right...don't let others rush you cause They can't wait
> *4. Buy the best when you do decide that you must buy something cause you Need it..even then do research first.*
> ...



 I (humbly) see that this post is getting some attention....which has lead me to ponder posting my biggest lesson thus far. After considerations I've decided to share for the benefit of us all...as a whole. 

18. *Gree(n)d*: Green + Greed = Gree(n)d. Whereby "Green" is = to Money & Med's (hints "Green").

First one must inspect themselves ..daily if you must. Then wait and look for it to appear in others as it always does. Again I say...Always. You can only control yourself and your actions...being aware of this potential narcissus of the mind and spirit however you cannot control others. This has been one of the biggest lessons I have "found out on my own" thus far. I coined it Gree(n)d.

*ie:* _"Nah bro I don't mess with him anymore. Dude was cool...I dunno...it's like he changed all of a sudden. I'm pretty sure __Gree(n)d got him."_


----------



## Scroga (Feb 4, 2013)

I learned to get rid of paper towel method and not to over water...
A squirt of fly spray with good extraction does good to kill scariad fly (adults)
Perpetual flowering makes me happy!


----------



## elkukupanda (Feb 5, 2013)

That when you grow your own weed... even an oven dry 4 week old bud is better than most of the stuff they sell on the streets...


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 5, 2013)

learned that there are alot of cheifs and not enough indians..... 

alot of know it alls in the forums with no real knowledge or hands on experiences but cant tell you what your doing wrong

I have learned that you can leave the lights on 24/7 for 3-4 days at the end of a crop to increase trichs...makes um pop


----------



## Moldy (Feb 5, 2013)

> A couple barky yappy terriers patrolling the property are EXCELLENT. Their hearing is incredible - they can hear a person walking on the sidewalk before the person is even in front of my house (before a person can even see them).
> 
> Nobody comes near my property without being noticed. There have been two burglaries on our neighborhood in the last three months/
> 
> Noisy dogs are especially handy when I am really stoned and spacing out and don't want to be surprised by an unexpected visitor. NOBODY IS SNEAKING UP ON MY GROW ROOM.




You got that right! This little critter can hear a knat fart at 100 feet. 

-I learned not to work in your garden when stoned but only enjoy the plants then and listen really close to what they require next.

-Flowering plant's stems emit a smell that is quite interesting when rubbed between your fingers. Try it!

-Less is more when dealing with "additives". 

-If you're not sure, don't do it large scale.

-STFU


----------



## ArCaned (Feb 6, 2013)

I found out that listening to bmeats' advice killed all my plants.


----------



## bicit (Feb 6, 2013)

I found out you don't need any fancy stuff to clone. RO water with a mild mix of grow nutrients in a cheap aero unit will produce transplant ready roots in 5-8 days for just about any type of plant. 

Also wooden toothpicks under a humidity dome is a bad combination. Mold. 

Fancy 17 parts nutrients work and work well in a lot of instances. But so will simple 1-2 part mixes. Most plants don't seem to care a whole lot.


----------



## crazyhazey (Feb 6, 2013)

colonuggs said:


> I have learned that you can leave the lights on 24/7 for 3-4 days at the end of a crop to increase trichs...makes um pop


imma have to try this out myself. i always hear more the opposite honestly, less light towards the end(and lower temps) have always resulted in more resin/trichs than plants i didnt do it to but never tried increasing light time.


----------



## nick88 (Feb 6, 2013)

Always finish mine off with 72hrs dark with the temps slightly cooler than normal night time temps


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I found out there is nothing new under the sun, translated=there is nothing man can try with a plant that hasn't already been tried.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I found out there is nothing new under the sun, translated=there is nothing man can try with a plant that hasn't already been tried.



the problem is always figuring out to trust somebody because it works or because of placebo effect or the grower's perception. unfortunately, we will never know because nobody is doing formal research, statistic analysis, and publishing the results so that they are replicable.


----------



## somebody1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

FootballFirst said:


> the problem is always figuring out to trust somebody because it works or because of placebo effect or the grower's perception. unfortunately, we will never know because nobody is doing formal research, statistic analysis, and publishing the results so that they are replicable.


Once you start getting decent results, who wants to play super-strict scientist? The hobby is time consuming enough as it is. I try to experiment with one thing each grow. My results are good enough for me but certainly not formal, with statistical analysis, etc. You just need to try things yourself and go with what works for you.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 6, 2013)

somebody1701 said:


> Once you start getting decent results, who wants to play super-strict scientist? The hobby is time consuming enough as it is. I try to experiment with one thing each grow. My results are good enough for me but certainly not formal, with statistical analysis, etc. You just need to try things yourself and go with what works for you.


i don't want to turn this into a debate so i will relate this to the thread topic.

i'v learned that when a new industry is emerging such as the marijuana markets in Colorado and Washington that the free market will drive research into making the best possible product so that they can make as much money as possible.

i've also learned that when industry is making money hand over fist, the government looks for a way to interject itself so that it can wet its beak mafia style.

btw, who is that fine girl in your profile pic with fantastic proportions?


----------



## thoumayest (Feb 7, 2013)

FootballFirst said:


> i don't want to turn this into a debate so i will relate this to the thread topic.
> 
> i'v learned that when a new industry is emerging such as the marijuana markets in Colorado and Washington that the free market will drive research into making the best possible product so that they can make as much money as possible.
> 
> ...



Yea...let her know she needs to get with me...I might be able to put her on my team if the front is as proportional as the back 

However she needs to have her own bank roll I don't divide dollars for chicks = One of the lessons I've learned so far


----------



## Scroga (Feb 8, 2013)

I found out lady bugs are actually vicious little predators!


----------



## somebody1701 (Feb 8, 2013)

FootballFirst said:


> btw, who is that fine girl in your profile pic with fantastic proportions?


I just browsed google images for something I liked. I wish I knew her personally, regardless of what the rest of her body looks like.


----------



## thoumayest (Feb 11, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I found out lady bugs are actually vicious little predators!



...and I love them. They make good buddies. Sometimes I just sit and watch them do lady bug stuff. They have their own "world" and feel a need to protect the plants. If someone comes into your garden and the lady bugs do not know the persons scent ..they will start landing on him/her and misting their stinky "go away" spray (it does not hurt...they do not bit..it just smells funny). They feel a strong urge to protect and love the plants. 

Honestly...I think they only help a little with mites. Yes they eat them but they are not as effective as a good organic spray. However having said that I have also noticed with 100% certainty another effect the lady bugs have...*they make the plants "happy"*. The plants are aware the lady bugs are there and they (plants) respond in a noticeably stellar way. 

Their positive energy is in the air and it makes me smile.


----------



## beenthere (Feb 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I found out there is nothing new under the sun, translated=there is nothing man can try with a plant that hasn't already been tried.


But the question is, has everyone tried it!


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 14, 2013)

You CAN grow in Miracle Grow (I don't like it, but it works!)
Cinnamon sprinkled on top of soil helps with fungus gnats (kills larvae and the fungus)
Light is EVERYthing for good bud growth
You can get good bud off tiny plants...it's just tiny bud!


----------



## guy incognito (Feb 14, 2013)

Breeders are bullshitters. 

Breeders claim of flowering time: 48 days! 50 days!, 55 days!, 60 days!, 65 days!
Actual flowering time: 10 weeks, 10 weeks, 10 weeks, 10 weeks, 10 weeks

Or something about my grow room makes quick flowering strains flower at standard intervals. It's crazy.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 17, 2013)

i found out that simple is better for me and that riu has awesome info and people i'm not all that all knowing but any fool can grow with the info on this site


----------



## unaquilmesporfavor (Feb 23, 2013)

I discovered that it's just a weed and I'm not a scientist or a commercial grower or need to be all day long flying. So I water one seed, she grows, I harvest and she keeps me happy till the next crop. A single plant. some light. Water and patience. KISS.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 23, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Breeders are bullshitters.
> 
> Breeders claim of flowering time: 48 days! 50 days!, 55 days!, 60 days!, 65 days!
> Actual flowering time: 10 weeks, 10 weeks, 10 weeks, 10 weeks, 10 weeks
> ...


i agree with everything i'v grown, but hows about sativas?


----------



## Scroga (Feb 23, 2013)

If you go want to go perpetual you have to be on your guard and come prepared...


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 23, 2013)

Scroga said:


> If you go want to go perpetual you have to be on your guard and come prepared...



please elaborate.


----------



## Scroga (Feb 23, 2013)

FootballFirst said:


> please elaborate.


Monitor constantly and have pest products ready to fight incase of pests....of course prevention is best, but if it happens, you want to be able to take action straight away to minimize damage rather than waiting A week for 
Product to arrive in the post (like I foolishly did) one infestation can take out all ya mothers and flowers in one hit! That can be alot of time and money down the drain!


----------



## NEONKINEBUDZ (Feb 24, 2013)

More plants doesn't mean more bud..usually the same yield... more plants, more popcorn given the same veg time (under one light)
Buds that get light have more THC (confirmed my hypothesis numerous times with cannalyse and cannalytics...makes perfect sense because trichs protect)
Flowers don't always cure to smell/taste the same as they do during flowering
Don't expect a certain yield, just be happy you are smoking good green
Mistakes are learning points, remain positive...it works
PATIENCE IS EVERYTHING


----------



## NEONKINEBUDZ (Feb 24, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Monitor constantly and have pest products ready to fight incase of pests....of course prevention is best, but if it happens, you want to be able to take action straight away to minimize damage rather than waiting A week for
> Product to arrive in the post (like I foolishly did) one infestation can take out all ya mothers and flowers in one hit! That can be alot of time and money down the drain!


Definitely man...the best gardens have a constant eye...plus, who doesn't want to be in there?


----------



## StonerFiesta (Feb 25, 2013)

If your growing with a dehumidifier that has been used in a dustier area or a basement/ attic of some sort, do not try to feed the water back to your plants. I know others who accaully do but they keep their filters very clean and thier grow is in a veryyyyyy clean room, like a gutted bedroom. if your grow is in a basement and youve bee using your dehumidifier for a while all the water will do to your plants is give them a copper toxicity for the dehumidifier pipes in side. I know this form first hand. Slight deficiencies will be noticed but after about 4 weeks your plants will start looking cal/mag/ nute over burned. Everything you dont want. DONT DO IT.


----------



## Apomixis (Feb 25, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> K.I.S.S. (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)
> 
> This is what i have found out about gardening.


i second this. Be nice, let the plants do the talking, give them only what they want. 
O and they like worm poop.


----------



## KLITE (Feb 26, 2013)

I've learnt that its best to have a bigger mother room than a flowering room. Keep whatever mums of good smoke you can and keep em going forever who knows what genetic worth they might have in 30 years time! I mean just imagine smoking smothing when your 80 thats you've had since your 20's how SICK would that be?


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Feb 27, 2013)

The world has it's own ideas about who you are and what you should be doing right now.


----------



## elkukupanda (Mar 14, 2013)

Defoliation "high-yield" technique was brought up by an unsuccessful/frustrated indoor grower.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

RawBudzski said:


> 1. If in soil lose the bottled nutrients. Get a hold of the organic material needed, and whip up some custom soil that will take you the entire way with minimal if any nutrient feedings. 2nd thing I learned was to Google, compost teas. *<3*


NAT DA MAMA!

Sorry I used to love that Dinosaur show when I was a little sprog 

I've personally learned:

That Hermies are 90% of the time down to grower error and not breeder error.

"My plant hermied"

"Did you do anything wrong?"

"Well, my temps were at 200c and my humidity was at 100% but no, I did nothing wrong, but I absolutely condemn this 99% of the time reliable breeder, I WANT MY MONIEZ BACK!"

"Twat..."


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

KLITE said:


> I've learnt that its best to have a bigger mother room than a flowering room. Keep whatever mums of good smoke you can and keep em going forever who knows what genetic worth they might have in 30 years time! I mean just imagine smoking smothing when your 80 thats you've had since your 20's how SICK would that be?


I'm fairly sure that you would be immune to the effects of that particular cannabis strain if you smoked it for 60 years solid!


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't be afraid to grow a Hermaphrodite to maturity.

Miracle Grow Moisture Control Soil can grow bad ass MJ.

A grow room can cure depression.

Use a milk crate to lift a plant level with the canopy.

2 lights are better than 1.

Do lots of research before you throw a seed in the ground.

Listen to experienced growers when you want to maximize yeild.


----------



## Scroga (Mar 14, 2013)

Guitar Man said:


> Don't be afraid to grow a Hermaphrodite to maturity.
> 
> Miracle Grow Moisture Control Soil can grow bad ass MJ.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcnh (Mar 15, 2013)

when growing outdoors, 

1. grow where nobody will ever walk even in your wildest dreams, it HAS to be hard to get to.
2. don't leave tracks, if you do, cover them, dont leave any trace.
3. carry your soil in without your plants and bring tomato and pepper starts with you, youre just growing veggies right? then go back later with your plants in a small backpack with a gps "i'm just geocaching ociffer" (#4)
4. always have a story. a fishing pole, tacklebox, and fishing license make me feel very secure.
5. use plastic "deer fence" and the spray "deer fence" spray it on trunks of trees, watch the wind it friggen stinks! you dont want it on you.
6. for snails, use crushed egg shell, diatamaceous earth on top of the soil, (these cut their bellys and they die), and "sluggo"
7. make your own soil mix blood/bone meal, bat guano, worm casting, chicken shit. fert 2-3 times during flowering (or more if the weather is good, they grow more, they need more) with a one part bloom fert like maxibloom or batonicare pure blend pro bloom.
8. add lots of "soil moist" watering crystals unless youre in a wet area.
9. at harvest stash your bud near the road or at least make sure the coast is clear before you get in your car, or even better dont even use a car, use a bike, then go back and get your stash with your car. double and triple bag it just before you leave. drive when it's cool since heat increases smell.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 15, 2013)

I discovered flood and drain hydro all on my own. Never seen it, never heard of it; just a wild idea that worked out.


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 15, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Why do you like growing maphs?


I'm assuming you mean, Hermaphrodites. Try taking a Herm all the way to harvest. You will learn more about MJ than you can imagine. I started a Thread on this subject called, The Truth About Hermaphrodites.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/593843-truth-about-hermaphrodites.html


----------



## Scroga (Mar 15, 2013)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm assuming you mean, Hermaphrodites. Try taking a Herm all the way to harvest. You will learn more about MJ than you can imagine. I started a Thread on this subject called, The Truth About Hermaphrodites.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/593843-truth-about-hermaphrodites.html


 my first grow was a maph and it shit pollen all through my tent..was a prick to clean and the plant itself was good for fk all!
No offense but id rather learn about them on here..


----------



## jeffdamann (Mar 16, 2013)

On the first paqe I stated "Miracle Gro soil SUCKS" and I see a lot of posts saying Miracle Gro works well. I feel I need to elaborate on my experience.

When doing my first grows back in 2003, I didnt have internet, and just Jorge's Grow Bible. I used some local miracle gro soil, ran a 2 month veg, and a 2 month flower.

When I flipped to 12/12 my leaves toasted right up, curled into contorted messes. I tried desperately to flush the soil and couldnt. Why?

Miracle gro soil contains high levels of N. These nutrients stay in the soil for at least 3 months, so if you transplanted directly into it and didnt use it for 3 months before flowering, your plants are gonna burn. Im sure the soil would work fine if you did a long veg and sucked up most of the N, but people dont USUALLY veg that long.

Miracle Gro fertilizer on the other hand, works fine in veg, its just is missing a few key micros.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 17, 2013)

jeffdamann said:


> On the first paqe I stated "Miracle Gro soil SUCKS" and I see a lot of posts saying Miracle Gro works well. I feel I need to elaborate on my experience.
> 
> When doing my first grows back in 2003, I didnt have internet, and just Jorge's Grow Bible. I used some local miracle gro soil, ran a 2 month veg, and a 2 month flower.
> 
> ...


Only if you're UB and tie a whole bunch of plants together and claim it's one plant. Probably from the NS.


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 18, 2013)

jeffdamann said:


> On the first paqe I stated "Miracle Gro soil SUCKS" and I see a lot of posts saying Miracle Gro works well. I feel I need to elaborate on my experience.
> 
> When doing my first grows back in 2003, I didnt have internet, and just Jorge's Grow Bible. I used some local miracle gro soil, ran a 2 month veg, and a 2 month flower.
> 
> ...


View attachment 2575229View attachment 2575215

Well, these were just harvested this weekend, grown in MG MC Soil. Nice little jungle of BUDS, and they will make me BOOGIE!

[video=youtube;57oBC_WLsYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57oBC_WLsYA[/video]


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 18, 2013)

Scroga said:


> my first grow was a maph and it shit pollen all through my tent..was a prick to clean and the plant itself was good for fk all!
> No offense but id rather learn about them on here..


It shit pollen all through your tent because you didn't watch your plant close enough. From my own experience, I wouldn't want a Herm in a large grow (too much going on with several plants). But smaller grows are an entirely different subject. My last 2 grows were from seeds I aquired from from a "little" pollen getting past my efforts to stop any buds from getting nailed. What's interesting, the plant I harvested on Saturday was from the few seeds I did find from the last grow, but she didn't Herm on me. Also, ALL seeds will be feminine.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 18, 2013)

All the seeds I get off my non-pollinated snips are female. I don't get very many of them though.


----------



## Scroga (Mar 19, 2013)

Guitar Man said:


> It shit pollen all through your tent because you didn't watch your plant close enough. From my own experience, I wouldn't want a Herm in a large grow (too much going on with several plants). But smaller grows are an entirely different subject. My last 2 grows were from seeds I aquired from from a "little" pollen getting past my efforts to stop any buds from getting nailed. What's interesting, the plant I harvested on Saturday was from the few seeds I did find from the last grow, but she didn't Herm on me. Also, ALL seeds will be feminine.


Oh I watched it closely alright..it was my first..(bagseed) I just couldn't bring myself to kill it..id loved it for a lifetime and desparetly needed a return from it....i new what was happening and I didn't want to stop it..

I appreciate your delusional assumptions none the less....


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 20, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Oh I watched it closely alright..it was my first..(bagseed) I just couldn't bring myself to kill it..id loved it for a lifetime and desparetly needed a return from it....i new what was happening and I didn't want to stop it..
> 
> I appreciate your delusional assumptions none the less....


Yeah, well my delusional assumptions are the fucking truth. I've grown 9 Herms in my last 3 grows and you didn't watch your plant close enough. You bitched about pollen getting all over your tent, now you're saying you didn't want to stop it. Get your shit together before you post again.

If you would have noticed balls/nanners earlier on, you could've virtually eliminated ANY pollen from getting on ANY of your plants.


----------



## Scroga (Mar 20, 2013)

Guitar Man said:


> Yeah, well my delusional assumptions are the fucking truth. I've grown 9 Herms in my last 3 grows and you didn't watch your plant close enough. You bitched about pollen getting all over your tent, now you're saying you didn't want to stop it. Get your shit together before you post again.
> 
> If you would have noticed balls/nanners earlier on, you could've virtually eliminated ANY pollen from getting on ANY of your plants.


Haha, passionate man!
Like I said pal, I was deeply entrenched in learning, I saw them begin, the plant was too big, just because I'm fuckin lazy doesn't mean I wasn't watching....what I wasn't aware
Of was the amount of pollen to be released! But saul good, nothing a lil spray and wipe didn't fix...i understand what your saying about the herms, but you can have em mate... Hope my shit was together enough for you this time...
P.s aren't all your seeds prone to being to being herm as well?


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 21, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Haha, passionate man!
> Like I said pal, I was deeply entrenched in learning, I saw them begin, the plant was too big, just because I'm fuckin lazy doesn't mean I wasn't watching....what I wasn't aware
> Of was the amount of pollen to be released! But saul good, nothing a lil spray and wipe didn't fix...i understand what your saying about the herms, but you can have em mate... Hope my shit was together enough for you this time...
> P.s aren't all your seeds prone to being to being herm as well?


What's interesting, the first grow Herm I did released pollen that did swat a couple of non-Herms in my closet, but very minimal damage was done. So, I got some seeds from this REALLY dank bud/plant that wasn't a herm. I planted 1 of those seeds this last grow and she didn't herm, and the fucking bud is unreal!!

I'm not sure about the scientific equation in this, but I believe if a Herm pollinates itself, those seeds will be feminine, but with the Herm strain.

I've been told that 1 ball can pollinate an entire closet, but I disagree. When balls blow up (I've had balls blow up) on the branch/node, the dust is limited mainly to that area. Even if you get nanners, they will pop up through your buds when trics are sticky, keeping the pollen localized to that bud. If several balls blow up, well, that's the shits no matter how you look at it.

I know a commercial grower who wasn't watching his LARGE grow close enough, and light leaks caused a bonanza of balls to explode!! His entire crop was exposed and he was PISSED! This is why I feel large grows don't compare to growing a few plants in a closet or tent. We can get down to the details and keep things in order, IF, we aren't FUCKING LAZY!!! HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Another thing I've learned: if growing inside a closet, do your best to vent out the roof to fresh air with a good ceiling bathroom fan. The reason is obvious, but, I found that because of my home ventilation system (Heat/Air Conditioning), when the unit kicks on, the vacuum from the unit will suck fresh air from the ceiling fan back into your closet, helping a grower to maintain optimal air freshness when lights are out.

This keeps me from having to run my ceiling fan all night, which would do nothing but pull air from inside my house, which isn't as fresh as outside and is limited because of protecting the plants from ANY light (sealing every crack and corner).

If temps are cold, I use a small indoor heater in the closet that turns on so the closet doesn't get too chilly. I did build my closet with a shelf about 20" off the bottom floor of the closet, and this is where my small heater is (below the plants), which is triggered by a timer during lights out.

In my situation, I have a bedroom that is no longer needed because the kids have grown up and moved out (THANK GOD!! LOL), so this room and closet is dedicated to my grows during the season I grow. Because of this, I shut the main door of the bedroom and closet during nighty, nighty, and because I have sealed up the bedroom door so tight (keep any fucking light from getting at the girls), I utilize the heating vent in that room as an air source when I do my five 30 minute night purges with the ceiling fan in the closet. Again (going the other direction), fresh air can be pulled from this vent as long as its open, up and into the closet.

I know some might be thinking, well, since you sealed the room so tight, how does air pull down from your ceiling fan when the heater turns on? I use a towel to seal the bottom of the bedroom door, and air can still move or filter through the towel (I can feel the suction when the house heater turns on).

I know this works, because I have a temperature gauge that I watch when all of the above happens. I have an excellent balance of fresh and tempered air, and what's cool, I never built my grow room with this idea in mind. As I struggled to balance everything out in my first couple of grows, I have perfected this system and it does work.

I'm sure others out there understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 24, 2013)

jeffdamann said:


> On the first paqe I stated "Miracle Gro soil SUCKS" and I see a lot of posts saying Miracle Gro works well. I feel I need to elaborate on my experience.
> 
> When doing my first grows back in 2003, I didnt have internet, and just Jorge's Grow Bible. I used some local miracle gro soil, ran a 2 month veg, and a 2 month flower.
> 
> When I flipped to 12/12 my leaves toasted right up, curled into contorted messes. I tried desperately to flush the soil and couldnt. Why?


Hmmmmmmmmmm, let me take a guess....because you did the typical noob drill and fucked them up using a bloom food......and too much of it too?



> Miracle gro soil contains high levels of N. These nutrients stay in the soil for at least 3 months, so if you transplanted directly into it and didnt use it for 3 months before flowering, your plants are gonna burn. Im sure the soil would work fine if you did a long veg and sucked up most of the N, but people dont USUALLY veg that long.
> 
> Miracle Gro fertilizer on the other hand, works fine in veg, its just is missing a few key micros.


Quickly learned that bloom foods suck and that high N food from start to finish is best for cannabis.

Miracle Gro fertilizer is complete except for Mg, at least the last time I checked. 

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 24, 2013)

bird mcbride said:


> Only if you're UB and tie a whole bunch of plants together and claim it's one plant. Probably from the NS.


Hey birdbrain, that's actually a compliment. Sounds like someone needs get into a few pages of MJ Botany by Clarke.

UB


----------



## dopedeeii (Mar 24, 2013)

My first grow was early 2010 and I learned law enforcement in l.a do not respect our rights as mmj card holders they where looking for some Guy he must have ran thru my yard but anyway they stumbled across my shed didn't find the Guy but decided to confiscate my 10 plants left my 30g barrow and took all my gear that was running but decided to leave my co2 canister they said I could keep that because it might explode in they're trunk Lmao now but then I was angry as shit I vegged 2 mths for nothing so I guess I learned one of the most important parts of growing ur own.location, location, location btfu.nice thread


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Someone posted this here a while back, and it rings true. No matter what lights/nutes I use, if the genetics of a particular strain say it is 15% there is nothing I can do to increase potency. Yield obviously can be increased, but not THC %.

I tried everything, including Mozart CD's...but still 15%!.


----------



## SliverMeMembers (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice thread.

Hmmm... things I've learned since I started growing my own since '08....

1. Cannabis is very easy to grow, but you have to be on top of her life support system and keep everything tip-top (hydro). That also means be _*clean!*_

2. HPS sodium bulbs don't last forever (no shit). My never burn out (analogue ballast) but slowly lose luminosity over time. When I have a dud grow I have learned that since I'm on top of everything else, it's usually the bulb.

3. I'm pleasantly surprised how low prices for 400W HPS bulbs have become (< $20), so there's now no reason not to replace them more often.

4. A cheap 2-prong Ph/Luminosity meter works great to determine how fast your bulb is dimming... the one I just replaced read 800 at the plant tops and the new one was over 1200 at the same place. Plants have quickly responded to the increased light output!

5. I have learned that over-watering or feeding your plants (especially perpetual plants, like mothers) WILL eventually result in a fungus gnat invasion.

6. And I have learned that fungus gnats are harder to kill than vampires. I can knock them down but have yet to get completely rid of them... they always come back! Gnatrol, Mosquito Dunks, Pyrethrin bombs and spray, Azatrol, a few days later I always see a fresh corpse in the sticky trap. Then two, five, etc.... Rinse and repeat.

7. I have learned that I can save a LOT of money by NOT replacing my entire reservoir every 1-2 weeks like so many recommend (esp. nutrient companies and magazine writers). Your reservoir will _eventually_ become unbalanced, but it takes a long time. I have gone 3-4 months only topping off with water and the right ratio of nutes to keep my PPMs on target (900 for veg). I don't recommend going THAT long as it had a bunch of algae and crap in it after all the time, but the plants themselves were just fine.

8. I learned the Lucas Method can be improved upon, especially for veg (CFL's). I add more N and less K but keep the PPM at 900. The ratios I use (GH 3-part) is 5-5-5. This gives me bigger stems and leaves and an overall healthier appearance than the original method's 0-5-10. I then move rooted cuttings over to the flower room for a 2-3 veg period prior to flipping (400W HPS and 8 T8 CFL's), moving the ratio to 8-8-8 and moving the PPM at 1300. When I flip I change out the entire reservoir and go to the standard method's 0-8-16 ratio resulting in approximately the same PPM. I don't change it out again until I flush, just top it off with H2O and keep the PPMs at 1300-1400.

9. If you're growing indoor hydro, RO water is a must. It's the only way to know what your PPM reading really means. Yes, you can grow in tap water or well water, but you then HAVE to replace the entire reservoir every week or two. Costs too much $$$.

10. Most of the seeds I have bought from various breeder are actually quite shitty to mediocre. And yes, I have had these let-downs with big-name seeds in breeder packs from reputable sellers. It's either that other people are quite happy with the taste and high of pot that I'm not, or I did not find the right phenotype that everyone raves about, or the seeds sold to me were counterfeited by the breeder or the seller. And I'll say right away I don't think anyone was counterfeiting anything, because I have found a very few GREAT strains, sometimes from the same breeder or seller I received crap from. Go figure.

11. I have found only 2 great strains so far (great to ME, that is), Kali Mist and Jilly Bean. Am looking for more great ones. When you find a great plant, keep a mother of it! It could be you can crack another seed and find another one right away, OR you could have that one-in-a-million pheno. Keep it alive.

12. SuperThrive is your friend. 1 drop per gallon at the start of flower gives the root system a nice kick-start! I've heard that getting carried away with this stuff can cause stretching, so go easy.

Again, nice thread.

Sliv


----------



## FootballFirst (Mar 24, 2013)

SliverMeMembers said:


> Very nice thread.
> 
> 
> 6. And I have learned that fungus gnats are harder to kill than vampires. I can knock them down but have yet to get completely rid of them... they always come back! Gnatrol, Mosquito Dunks, Pyrethrin bombs and spray, Azatrol, a few days later I always see a fresh corpse in the sticky trap. Then two, five, etc.... Rinse and repeat.


i've learned that if you have fungus gnats and are using soil, you should put up fly traps to catch the live ones, then kill the larvae and eggs by mixing in neem oil at 2 tbsp per gallon for the next 2 waterings then, on every 3rd watering for prevention.


----------



## SliverMeMembers (Mar 24, 2013)

FootballFirst said:


> i've learned that if you have fungus gnats and are using soil, you should put up fly traps to catch the live ones, then kill the larvae and eggs by mixing in neem oil at 2 tbsp per gallon for the next 2 waterings then, on every 3rd watering for prevention.


I'm using rockwool and hydroton.

Sliv


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 24, 2013)

FootballFirst said:


> i've learned that if you have fungus gnats and are using soil, you should put up fly traps to catch the live ones, then kill the larvae and eggs by mixing in neem oil at 2 tbsp per gallon for the next 2 waterings then, on every 3rd watering for prevention.


You can also place a small glass of red wine near the grow pots/bags. The little fuckers like to get drunk and drown!


----------



## billy4479 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ive had fungus gnats for years ..That's the price you pay for using a little fresh compost here and there .. Mine don't really grow that fast there I think once I quite trying to Poison them they quite try to reproduce as much and to top it off last time I got mold there were no flys then when I beat the mold and it never came back my little fungas gants did so I keep them around I kinda think there good luck now but I have seen them completely out of control in some gardens to were sheets and sheets of fly strips were black mine defiantly don't reproduce that fast I just see a fly here and there but not often..


----------



## althor (Mar 30, 2013)

Guitar Man said:


> You can also place a small glass of red wine near the grow pots/bags. The little fuckers like to get drunk and drown!


 Save the wine for yourself! Just fill a cup with soap suds with a shot of vinegar. They cant resist the vinegar smell and stick to the soap suds. You can clear the adults out fast.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Apr 23, 2013)

I have found that sand on top of the pots, Nematodes (Scan mask) top dress watering, gnatrol bottom soaking the drain holes is the only way to end Fungus gnats infestations. Nematodes are any soil or coco growers best friend. Also kill 270 other pests in soil and they are all natural good microscopic bugs. As important as the soil for all plant stages. Well worth the price.


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 16, 2013)

I found out that having less plants isn't a bad thing if im flowering for 70 days and I only have one flower room Im also vegging for 70 days


----------



## FNG Grower (Aug 18, 2013)

I discovered that putting my T5-HO lights in an A-frame arrangement produces more light in a more concentrated area for vegging, and a lot of the light is on the sides of the plants instead of all of it coming from above.

Cloning is easy.

MJ is a tough species that thrives under adverse growing conditions.


----------



## goodro wilson (Aug 20, 2013)

Everything.
That's what I learned on my own.
About 4 yrs growing and I still learn something new all the time. Still just scratching the surface. Organic is the key for me. Soil/Soilless. Compost. then amendments. Brew Teas microherds beneficials roots roots roots 
perlite is my best friend I also love molasses. Grow lots of strains and find "yours" clone clone clone 
My best advice.. Veg longer smoke more make hash.. Sorry I sound like a foreigner I'm just high as akite


----------



## budXL (Aug 20, 2013)

I have learned many things the hard way!
if you dont foliar spray less things will go wrong- accidently sprayed the glass on my hood and the entire glass shattered into tiny pieces over all my kids. 
if your air pumps are on the ground next to your res if the air pump goes out it will siphon all the water out of your res...
if your plan res is lower or less gallons than your r/o res and you turn the pump off... the r/o res will still siphon and empty completely. I have installed back up hose switches. 
KEEP A JOURNAL!
constantly refresh your skills with reading up on things or techniques you don't practice.
Never put a stugling plant into flower ( its like trying to bake with half the ingredients) 
use duct clamps not tape!!!!
cold water helps a lot in cloners toss a frozen bottle of water in it every day 
DWC is super easy butttt i have learned to have my bucket off the ground from the start so i can pull the bucket out from under it without having to worry about moving the plant from its supports
plans can hermie at any time during flower! 
never take a trip while ur bud is curing 
water from your dehumidifier can be reused in your grow 

If you see a post on roll it up that is wrong- let the person know in a polite way and you both may learn something!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 20, 2013)

I found out how to treat a girl at a very early age just by watching how my sisters were treated (like crap) and was able to perfect my talent, until my wife grabbed me 14 years ago.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 20, 2013)

bigbillyrocka said:


> I found out how to treat a girl at a very early age just by watching how my sisters were treated (like crap) and was able to perfect my talent, until my wife grabbed me 14 years ago.


Well, mine grabbed me too.....by the balls...... and has never let go.


----------



## budXL (Aug 20, 2013)

never dry large amounts of bud in the room you sleep in!
You will become alergic, the plant breaks down in your room and too much of it will make you alergic to drying bud (you wont be alergic to smoking bud but you will sneeze apon smelling dried trim every time.
This is from experience.


----------



## Scroga (Aug 23, 2013)

they say that means its good trim!


----------



## mikek420 (Aug 24, 2013)

keep your 4 footed friends away from your garden (outdoors) this means get a fence up, or scare the shit outta them so they don't cross that invisible line again and again, and tear up your hard work.

You can grow pot for about $20, its just really difficult, and you won't have a way to mask the smell, you will have a good idea of how it grows, what to look for etc. on your next grow when you actually spend real $$.

all this advanced germination is shit... I took 50 seeds, put them in a gallon bucket of dirt, added about a cup of water, within 2 weeks I was culling new shoots left and right, these seeds came up super fast

it doesn't take a lot of non-thinking to ruin a grow, especially if you grow with partners (keep everyone on the same page at the same time...)

It is really easy to clone. I took a seedling tray I got from walmark and added potting soil, packing the holes a little extra tight for where I was putting the clones, I cut the clone and ran under water, and poked into the dirt, a week later I had a couple healthy clones (no gels, no heat mats, only dirt, sink water and lights)

more to come when I think about it


----------



## canefan (Aug 24, 2013)

What I have learned on my own the list is endless, but for this plant, wow. My biggest learning curve was that you can spend an ungodly amount of money on seeds and not have much to show for it. This made me realize that I needed about 6 good strains of genetics to make seeds and my medicine if you will the rest of my life. Research for some really good genetics that you like and enjoy, their family history, compare and figure out how their genetics can be enhanced with breeding/pollen chuck'n. One more sativa when I decide what I really want and no more angry wife over seed purchases.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Aug 25, 2013)

Less is more, remain a beginner, plants are sculptures, and if you work to fill a void the plants know.....Feel fulfillment as you germinate and let your garden reflect your abundance of spirit. Helping people is very important.


----------



## jollygreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Buy a tent, don't build your own box.. unless you are experienced with construction and have access to cheap materials.

After buying all the wood and screws and brackets and hole saws/tools I needed, I spent about $200-250 building a somewhat decent 4x4x5 box. It was heavy and hard to move/deconstruct.

I spent $160 on a 5x5x6 tent that has made my life 100x easier. And, I can take it down in 20 minutes if I hustle.


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 31, 2013)

What I have learned on my own hmmmmm. Very few people here on riu know anything about nothing. They all know something just ask them.......


----------



## mikek420 (Aug 31, 2013)

ok, got back from a day out in the sun... more things I just found out, or knew before but didn't have time to post, these are mainly with outdoor stuff:
1. be prepared (as an eagle scout that one is embedded in my mind, but I am never surprised anymore when I realize after toking up, that I have left something very important. So this last time I made a list. Down to the absolute basics of a paper towel so I could wipe my face from the sweat (100+ degrees yikes!) to the myriad of writing utensils (pen, pencil, marker that I knew I would need) and a short shopping list.

2. this one might be more for me, but Know what you can carry, and how you are getting it there. I have a 15 mile bike ride (yes a bicycle not a motorcycle) through town, then a gravel road, then a country road, then a dirt road and then up a hill. I almost killed myself at 4:30 in the morning trying to discreetly carry a half gallon of purified water to my site. Hindsight, shoulda gotten a backpack or bag or something to carry that stuff in. I had no room in my bike, and the weight dragged me to the left, and any right turns would have resulted in a sudden and severe case of broken neck. I am still here though, so that didn't happen. I had to MacGyver a bottle of water to my bike with my bike lock, thank god it stayed tight enough I didn't lose it, and deal with fog so thick I coulda eaten it with a spoon.

3. Bring pest control for YOU. not just your plants. I have at least 1 orange flying thing that is the biggest thing I've ever seen (at least its the loudest one I've ever heard) and it is out to kill me. I can't remember how many times I've come running out of the garden after hearing the tk-tk-tk-tk-tk-tk machine gun sound of its wings as it dive bombs me from some unknown direction. A can of raid later, and Larry is absent, thank GOD. 

4. Poison Ivy. look it up and watch out for it. also Poison Oak, sumac, stuff like that. I thought I was digging in some weeds, til the next day when my back, legs, and arms were all infected with the poison stuff, not fun.
5. Get plenty of rest. If you gotta take a 15 mile or so hike, you wanna be rested, cause at the END of that hike, is when the work starts. There's been a couple days when I get to the garden and all I wanna do is lie down and sleep, which means that I will wake up infested with ticks and mosquito bites.

6. Stay hydrated, but keep it separate from what you feed your plants. I will take a gatorade bottle, nice unique shape there. its mine. Good electrolytes and all that scientific stuff that means that I stay healthy and hydrated. then a bottle of water (totally different shape. I can grab either of them with my hand, not look and know which it is. that said, your plant feed should be clearly labeled so you don't add the wrong nutrients


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey fairly new to RIU, not to growing anything green. After hundreds hours of scouring/reading/policing I have found out One important thing I did not know before I started. I did not know there was no botanist on the RIU staff! There can't be, with all the fallacies here why is no one correcting these statements. No one seems to know the basics of gardening, people arguing 2 different points and both are actually wrong, pages and pages of crap, name calling, racism...you name it! All of this could be nipped in the bud if a proper botanist was able to step in and shut down the parties in question before the wars start. No one wins when it is allowed to decay like I see in sooooo many threads.


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 31, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Hey fairly new to RIU, not to growing anything green. After hundreds hours of scouring/reading/policing I have found out One important thing I did not know before I started. I did not know there was no botanist on the RIU staff! There can't be, with all the fallacies here why is no one correcting these statements. No one seems to know the basics of gardening, people arguing 2 different points and both are actually wrong, pages and pages of crap, name calling, racism...you name it! All of this could be nipped in the bud if a proper botanist was able to step in and shut down the parties in question before the wars start. No one wins when it is allowed to decay like I see in sooooo many threads.


I agree with you 100 percent you get a few idiots to agree on something it becomes fact to the masses no matter if they are wrong.


----------



## ArCaned (Aug 31, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Less is more, remain a beginner, plants are sculptures, and if you work to fill a void the plants know.....Feel fulfillment as you germinate and let your garden reflect your abundance of spirit. Helping people is very important.


 More is more, always go pro, plants are plants, and if you are an idiot the plants know....feel stoned as you germinate and reflect the absence of spirit and the wishful thinking of man. Always install your own air-mask before helping a child.


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 31, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Hey fairly new to RIU, not to growing anything green. After hundreds hours of scouring/reading/policing I have found out One important thing I did not know before I started. I did not know there was no botanist on the RIU staff! There can't be, with all the fallacies here why is no one correcting these statements. No one seems to know the basics of gardening, people arguing 2 different points and both are actually wrong, pages and pages of crap, name calling, racism...you name it! All of this could be nipped in the bud if a proper botanist was able to step in and shut down the parties in question before the wars start. No one wins when it is allowed to decay like I see in sooooo many threads.[/QUOTE
> For being fairly new you catch on quick . Half of this web site is things your not supposed to do . Here and there somebody will come with a new idea . Show studies on how it has worked on a countless range of other crops . Than people say Cannabis cultivation Is way deffent from any other crop on earth . than they start quoting Jorge Cervantes and high times . Pretty soon any book on horticulture, botany , plant science's have to be Marijuana specific or they don't work .


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 31, 2013)

hammer21 said:


> I agree with you 100 percent you get a few idiots to agree on something it becomes fact to the masses no matter if they are wrong.


A consensus which is usually composed of a group of the blind leading the blind should not be taken with any degree of credibility. Trust me, when it comes to RIU, if it's "popular", it's usually wrong.

If you know botany and conventional horticulture, then there is no need for question. You already know.

Before the Tribute thread was trashed, this is how I put the dynamics of this group. 

_I believe that much of the evidence on which we base the success of our business is largely anecdotal. It lies within our observations, which for better or worse, are colored by our own perceptions.

We interact with our peers, we watch and subscribe to consumer and industry trends, we gather feedback from growers, users, and the "medical" side of the cannabis industry which is wraught with a coverup for substance abuse, greed, and mis-representation.

I do not mean to make light of the power of these observations, because they provide us with valuable insights and perhaps we can grow from those experiences. However, this method of measurement alone cannot adequately benchmark how well we are doing or whether there is room for more.

UB _


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Aug 31, 2013)

billy4479 said:


> JonnyAppleSeed420 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey fairly new to RIU, not to growing anything green. After hundreds hours of scouring/reading/policing I have found out One important thing I did not know before I started. I did not know there was no botanist on the RIU staff! There can't be, with all the fallacies here why is no one correcting these statements. No one seems to know the basics of gardening, people arguing 2 different points and both are actually wrong, pages and pages of crap, name calling, racism...you name it! All of this could be nipped in the bud if a proper botanist was able to step in and shut down the parties in question before the wars start. No one wins when it is allowed to decay like I see in sooooo many threads.
> ...


I may be new to RIU and this thing in my lap called a computer, but I've been around the block a few times, maybe a few too many! From what I see this site is a melting pot of older, hands on, get your hands dirty kind of guys/gals, and the new fresh out of school no-it-alls. I can't forget the down right gullible and just plain stupid groups also. Not meaning any disrespect but if you believe adding a single uv bulb or pissing in your res. will change your outcome...well...need I say more? I see ego's come into play more than common sense. OLDER guys you can learn from boys fresh out of the fields with the new age "snakeoils"(I love this statement! Didn't figure I would get to use it so quickly)because there is truth in that shit! Younger guys...the wisdom an older guy has is GOLD...REMEMBER that, have patients, it takes time to change things that have worked well in the past! Everyone else in between listen to what is being said, research what you have just learnt and then come to your own conclusions. There is a lot of good info here but sadly you need a degree to filter all the crap away, how is a new member supposed to do that?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 1, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> REMEMBER that, have patients,....


You must be into medical MJ. 



> There is a lot of good info here but sadly you need a degree to filter all the crap away, how is a new member supposed to do that?


Recommend you read my posts. I have given you the answer a hundred times including my previous post - "If you know botany and conventional horticulture, then there is no need for question. You already know."

Good luck....you're gonna need it. 

UB


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> You must be into medical MJ.


 Yes. I'm dying.





Uncle Ben said:


> Recommend you read my posts. I have given you the answer a hundred times including my previous post - "If you know botany and conventional horticulture, then there is no need for question. You already know."
> 
> Good luck....you're gonna need it.
> 
> UB


I don't remember asking you a question on botany? I ask for your reasoning on a comment made about bloom fertilizers and flushing? From a botanists point of view that is a very strange comment, you understand. JAS.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 1, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Yes. I'm dying.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember asking you a question on botany? I ask for your reasoning on a comment made about bloom fertilizers and flushing? From a botanists point of view that is a very strange comment, you understand. JAS.


Not singling you out, sorry if it came across that way. My point being and what I preach often, is for folks to empower themselves with knowledge from reputable sources. You corroborated that with the "filter all the crap out" comment. If you want a solid book on MJ growing and gardening in general that is based on conventional, sound horticultural principles, then you should buy Mel Frank's Guide. If you want crap....how to fuck the whole thing up and make growing pot as complicated, confusing, and expensive as possible, then you can embrace RIU posts.

Simple, eh? 

UB


----------



## KnockOutGenetics420 (Sep 1, 2013)

growing is 50%. 25% is drying .. 25 % is curing and trimming.. that's how it works for GROWING PRIMO BUDS..


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 1, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> 1. be prepared (as an eagle scout that one is embedded in my mind, but I am never surprised anymore when I realize after toking up, that I have left something very important.


That's the internal struggle between the eagle scout and stoner in you.

I learned on my own in DWC large net pots of hydroton slow root growth compared to just using neoprene collars and getting the roots into the water asap.

Most of what I have learned about growing weed has been from this site, and I didn't find it very hard to determine what advice to listen to and what seemed like bullshit. As long as you understand as a new grower, you should stick to the tried and proven basics... and then once you can grow start experimenting with other things... you can avoid a lot of bullshit.

I have found growing is not about teaching old dogs new tricks or 17 year old douche bags growin the 'dro outdoors. It is more about having an open mind to be willing to consider new possibilities - and to be willing to consider you might be wrong, and a skeptical mind to take the advice you have read and determine for yourself the validity of it rather than just accepting it because it sounds good or you think the guy that said it is cool.


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not singling you out, sorry if it came across that way. My point being and what I preach often, is for folks to empower themselves with knowledge from reputable sources. You corroborated that with the "filter all the crap out" comment. If you want a solid book on MJ growing and gardening in general that is based on conventional, sound horticultural principles, then you should buy Mel Frank's Guide. If you want crap....how to fuck the whole thing up and make growing pot as complicated, confusing, and expensive as possible, then you can embrace RIU posts.
> 
> Simple, eh?
> UB


Sorry...after reading some of your other posts, I figured it was a dig. There is good info here also but sadly an in-experienced person can't tell shit from shinola. Met/chatted with Mel a few years back, a little eccentric but knows his stuff.


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 2, 2013)

I learned reverse osmosis water is good for drinking very expensive water

Haha shit from shinola.... steve martin was the king back then


----------



## Scroga (Sep 2, 2013)

clones taken in flower take longer to re-veg in winter than they do in summer....


----------



## sold777 (Sep 3, 2013)

I learned I learned I learned I learned I learned I learned I learned I learned,and still do to this day and love it.


----------



## Gomziel (Sep 3, 2013)

ULMResearch said:


> That's about the best single sentence of advice there is. It's way easier to kill/retard a plant by trying too hard than it is the opposite. Over-compensating and lack of patience kills more pot than anything I'm sure!


semi natural selection baby. if it's too slow, it's doomed. i figured its way better to make more clones or seedlings than nessesery and kill some on the way. (i hate to kill them by mistake though)


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2013)

i learned that no matter how good i think i am i make mistakes every time.. that's what keeps me coming back for more, i want ONE perfect run


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> ok, got back from a day out in the sun... more things I just found out, or knew before but didn't have time to post, these are mainly with outdoor stuff:
> 1. be prepared (as an eagle scout that one is embedded in my mind, but I am never surprised anymore when I realize after toking up, that I have left something very important. So this last time I made a list. Down to the absolute basics of a paper towel so I could wipe my face from the sweat (100+ degrees yikes!) to the myriad of writing utensils (pen, pencil, marker that I knew I would need) and a short shopping list.
> 
> 2. this one might be more for me, but Know what you can carry, and how you are getting it there. I have a 15 mile bike ride (yes a bicycle not a motorcycle) through town, then a gravel road, then a country road, then a dirt road and then up a hill. I almost killed myself at 4:30 in the morning trying to discreetly carry a half gallon of purified water to my site. Hindsight, shoulda gotten a backpack or bag or something to carry that stuff in. I had no room in my bike, and the weight dragged me to the left, and any right turns would have resulted in a sudden and severe case of broken neck. I am still here though, so that didn't happen. I had to MacGyver a bottle of water to my bike with my bike lock, thank god it stayed tight enough I didn't lose it, and deal with fog so thick I coulda eaten it with a spoon.
> ...


Great stuff here, funny as hell cuz' I can relate to a lot of it.

Get one of those evaporative cooling vests that you soak in icewater...best 50 bucks I spent all summer!.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I once thought that burning plants with CFL lighting was an impossibility...until I ran 1,000 *actual watts at a 3" height from canopy.

Cooked 2 poor kush ladies so bad a few weeks back they weren't even any good for hash making.


----------



## sold777 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I once thought that burning plants with CFL lighting was an impossibility...until I ran 1,000 *actual watts at a 3" height from canopy.
> 
> Cooked 2 poor kush ladies so bad a few weeks back they weren't even any good for hash making.


Shit I burnt my plants on day so bad that's they look just lick BQ chicken,back in the day.
but I got them back to good health.lol


----------



## TechnicalToker (Sep 4, 2013)

Three people can keep a secret if two are dead


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 4, 2013)

I just recently learned that cologne is terrible to weed. I didn't spray any in their general area, but when I came to my guys house I was like what the wtf happened here? and he said he sprayed some cologne in the room by accident. Hopefully they get strong again.
Also, if you're gonna buy a book, make sure that the info is recent, and is actually true. My friend got a book a basic how to grow guide by someone named Tommy (can't remember the last name) I strongly recommend NOT buying that book, or if you do, buy all the ones in stock and burn them so this Tommy guy doesn't spread his lies. I can't remember much about it, other than he recommends:
you pee on your plants (and he said pee, not urine, which sounds more professional)
ruderalis is hempweed and is not good for growing (its not... they have gotten really good with the genetics)
he said nothing about nute deficiencies, burns or anything. just pee on them again (he recommends 1 bladderful per gallon... yeah right, I'll get something that will work)


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 4, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> (he recommends 1 bladderful per gallon... yeah right, I'll get something that will work)


I would have to take like 40 bladder filled pisses for my dwc setup.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 4, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> K.I.S.S. (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)
> 
> This is what i have found out about gardening.


I found this out too, it really is so simple so why make things complex
apparently , the average person should take 20 hours or so to learn to drive a car 
it should only take about 2 hours of lessons/knowledge to grow weed proficiently imo
keep repeating what works, cut out anything from the system you find to be unnecessary


----------



## blackrecluse (Sep 7, 2013)

I learned my first grow that old dead leaves spread PM. Dont be lazy and stash a few between planters to open up later and mess up all your flowers.

I am learning this grow that some bugs are good. Most bugs I have ever had in a pot of soil and the whites fastest growing roots too. Not talking spider mites.

I learned that spider mites are the devil.

I learned that learning together on a forum can be tricky when everyone is throwing in their 2 cents. Pick one bad ass farmer and learn from them.


----------



## blackrecluse (Sep 7, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> I just recently learned that cologne is terrible to weed. I didn't spray any in their general area, but when I came to my guys house I was like what the wtf happened here? and he said he sprayed some cologne in the room by accident. Hopefully they get strong again.
> Also, if you're gonna buy a book, make sure that the info is recent, and is actually true. My friend got a book a basic how to grow guide by someone named Tommy (can't remember the last name) I strongly recommend NOT buying that book, or if you do, buy all the ones in stock and burn them so this Tommy guy doesn't spread his lies. I can't remember much about it, other than he recommends:
> you pee on your plants (and he said pee, not urine, which sounds more professional)
> ruderalis is hempweed and is not good for growing (its not... they have gotten really good with the genetics)
> he said nothing about nute deficiencies, burns or anything. just pee on them again (he recommends 1 bladderful per gallon... yeah right, I'll get something that will work)


Definitly watch out for spraying bleach or cologne anywhere near your intake. Air quality is as important as water quality.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2013)

it was a good day when, i realized that i could get as much yield out a 3 gallon pot as a 5 gallon (only 60 days in the larger pots). that's a whole lot of soil i didn't have to purchase and throw away.


i also learned, several times, that for one reason or other, you may lose most or all of your crop.

which is why i keep a lot of roach pot around. just in case. 


oh, and trimming is a bunch of fun for about 10 mins. then it sucks. 



and don't rub your eyes when your hands are sticky!


----------



## blackrecluse (Sep 7, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> it was a good day when, i realized that i could get as much yield out a 3 gallon pot as a 5 gallon (only 60 days in the larger pots). that's a whole lot of soil i didn't have to purchase and throw away.
> 
> 
> i also learned, several times, that for one reason or other, you may lose most or all of your crop.
> ...


I'd die if I lost a whole crop. Dont say that.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 8, 2013)

blackrecluse said:


> I'd die if I lost a whole crop. Dont say that.


three times i lost the whole shabang.

twice because of fuck ups and once because something odd happened (ex gf said something that made me nervous) and i pulled them up and moved. 

the more people you tell, the more people who have you buy the throat.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Sep 12, 2013)

I love this Thread,
Hi RIU,
i found out on my own about plant manipulation, tying down branches, LST, Super Cropping.
When it comes to Super Cropping I have a technique that I hav not seen discussed with my little twist.

So Im a Noob, when the branches grow up and then sprout further branches at leaf junctions.
Always on the inside and outside of the branch, when you tie them down one small branch has the advantage of being on top while the other is on the bottom and grows slower because it get covered by surrounding foliage.

So her is the trick, probably 25 years old but it was my morning epiphany.

I wait till almost an Inch of stem is under a set of leaves on a horizontal branch and I pinch hard and twist 45 degrees and pinch again.
This put those small shoots even with each other, to the left and right rather than front to back.

Seems to make a much more balanced canopy.

a pic or two to show my trick


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

a lil slap and tickle goes along way!


----------



## Scroga (Sep 12, 2013)

A lock on the grow room door is advisable...
Don't smoke unflushed produce...


----------



## be ez (Sep 12, 2013)

pH is apparently actually really important not just something people talk about


----------



## billy4479 (Oct 15, 2013)

Adding a surfactant like sm90 or dawn dish soap to a well established plant rooted in coco can drastically change the percolation rate of the substrate .


----------



## plaguedog (Nov 3, 2013)

be ez said:


> pH is apparently actually really important not just something people talk about


to counter that: ph isn't that important if you are growing in a good soil mix and have decent water. never ph'd once in my life and my plants come out fine. then again I don't grow hydroponically.


----------



## bdonson (Nov 3, 2013)

FootballFirst said:


> i don't want to turn this into a debate so i will relate this to the thread topic.
> 
> i'v learned that when a new industry is emerging such as the marijuana markets in Colorado and Washington that the free market will drive research into making the best possible product so that they can make as much money as possible.
> 
> ...


 No shit that girl in the profile pic has an incredible ass


----------



## Poe Kerbuddons (Nov 4, 2013)

A flowering cannabis plant is one of the more beautiful things in this world


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 15, 2013)

I have learned that an hour in the greenroom is equal to 5 hours in the real world! 
I have learned that I am still learning.
I have learned that 99% of what you read is WRONG!!!!
I have learned that there are a select few who should be listened to (see last comment).

And most importantly, I have learned that growing my plants is the best stress reducer I have ever had. They don't argue, yell or bitch and love the same music I do....


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 15, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Hey fairly new to RIU, not to growing anything green. After hundreds hours of scouring/reading/policing I have found out One important thing I did not know before I started. I did not know there was no botanist on the RIU staff! There can't be, with all the fallacies here why is no one correcting these statements. No one seems to know the basics of gardening, people arguing 2 different points and both are actually wrong, pages and pages of crap, name calling, racism...you name it! All of this could be nipped in the bud if a proper botanist was able to step in and shut down the parties in question before the wars start. No one wins when it is allowed to decay like I see in sooooo many threads.


I've learned more from my own experiences than I ever have from some book. Although I have read many books on growing.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Nov 15, 2013)

ButchyBoy said:


> I have learned that an hour in the greenroom is equal to 5 hours in the real world!



It's so true!


----------



## greenlikemoney (Nov 15, 2013)

I've learned I much prefer racing home to see my girls than I ever did with my ex.
I've learned never to display stress in the grow room.
I've learned that making hash is simple and cost effective.
I've learned on oz of hash takes up less room than an oz of bud in my suitcase.
I've learned alot from del6666 and supchaka just from reading their threads.
I've learned to sleep with with the lights shining through louvered doors.
I've learned simple is better. Good soil and good teas are all you need.
I've learned that getting intimate with your own strain is more rewarding than scoring expensive beans.
I've learned than I can re-use my exhausted heated air to offset my heating bill.
I've learned carbon filters are the shit.
I've learned I know more about female plants than I'll ever know about female humans.
I've learned I like eating both ^^^^^^^ alot.
I've learned that I am anticipating retirement more now than I ever did ( and I was doing some major anticipating ).


----------



## midnitetoak (Nov 15, 2013)

I've learned not to be a slave to checking ph... Once you are dialed in you should be able to relax a bit

I've learned that you need to learn to make hash or oil concentrates to avoid dipping into your premium bud & allow a long enough cure on them... That way when the oil/hash runs out you should have all your best bud ready & cured to perfection 

I've learned that tap water can safely go straight into my res without leeching... Contrary to what others told me

I've learned that even lo grade hash cookies can get you really baked

Ive learned that vaping concentrates is my favorite method of medicating with cannabis

Ive learned that there are several RIU members here that know really their shit... Yet there are others who just troll for sheer entertainment

I've learned that this shit is fucking addictive.... Growing weed & making concentrates is all I ever think about; to the point that it's actually pissing off my ol lady


----------



## GroErr (Nov 15, 2013)

1) I've learned that the pursuit of growing that perfect specimen is an obsession...
2) I've learned that the perfect specimen doesn't really exist, there's always room for improvement
3) I've learned to deal with 1) and 2), by sampling *almost* perfect specimens
4) I've learned that 1-3 go in a loop, so in reality, I've learned nothing at all

Mostly, I've learned that 1-4 don't matter because this shit is too much fun


----------



## burgertime2010 (Nov 16, 2013)

The plants respond to my certainty of success....staying strong and calm helps. Saving money is an art in itself. Light should be increased at the last 2 weeks to increase density and yield. Genetics are the biggest contributing factor. The focus of any good grower are the health of his mothers and veg....a strong start is everything. Coco 50% rockwool mini-cubes 25% and perlite 25% works great for ebb and flow. I love Silica.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 17, 2013)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Or was it fixed then break it. Oh heck I forgot. 

Seriously, I learned the biggest problems experienced by new growers are over feeding, over watering, over heating and under lighting.

pH DOES matter.

there is no substitute for good genetics.

Clean grows are easier to keep pest free.

And for fucks sake people keep the shedding pets OUT of room and change clothes if hairy. I know, I have dogs. LoL


----------



## zeerocool (Nov 17, 2013)

1. High pressure aero is easy. Easier than soil IMO. 
2. T8s work just fine for veg cost less, use less energy and no excess heat to cool. 

3. Hang drying the whole plant with most the leave on results in a much better aroma. 
4. Trimming pounds by yourself sucks ass. 
5. Never go more than about 12 hours with out checking your grow. Equipment failures can be devastating if not caught in time.


----------



## stonedu (Nov 19, 2013)

Log everything
change only 1 thing at a time
pH meters can fail and give you very wrong readings
when things go right growing is fun, when things go wrong growing is stressful.


----------



## smegpot (Dec 14, 2013)

Growing can be as easy or as hard as you want to make it. Have a plan, stick with it.


----------



## guardogz (Dec 19, 2013)

well my latest learning exp/mistake is that hps lights need to be much farther away from the plants than induction and t-5 s. i had an auto that was flowering and went from the induction to 600w hps. thought it would really finish strong but did nt. so after 2 weeks the yellow leaves started to show...easy fix tho...hope the plant can recover.


----------



## AimAim (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't believe 90% of the bullshit you read on any website, this one included. Most advice is offered up by teenagers, whose Mothers would be shocked to know the fruit of their womb knows the least bit of shit about growing any type of plant.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 19, 2013)

guardogz said:


> well my latest learning exp/mistake is that hps lights need to be much farther away from the plants than induction and t-5 s. i had an auto that was flowering and went from the induction to 600w hps. thought it would really finish strong but did nt. so after 2 weeks the yellow leaves started to show...easy fix tho...hope the plant can recover.


So just to make sure I'm hearing you right, you updated to hps from floros and in two weeks your leaves yellowed. Your takeaway was put your light further away. That was the lesson you learned?


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 20, 2013)

Side light for the last 10 days of flower kills popcorn, gives density, and bigger yield.


----------



## guardogz (Dec 20, 2013)

yes tonight. moved the light away and turned it down for awhile. leaves r still yellow, buds and new growth r looking better. first time w hps.


----------



## crazyhazey (Dec 20, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Side light for the last 10 days of flower kills popcorn, gives density, and bigger yield.


or scrog/LST until all nodes are equally exposed during flower. or the more common method of cutting off the top buds first and letting the bottom run longer(id rather dry it all together though).


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 21, 2013)

guardogz said:


> yes tonight. moved the light away and turned it down for awhile. leaves r still yellow, buds and new growth r looking better. first time w hps.


It was sounding more like a nitrogen deficiency is why I posed my question. Light bleaching creates more of a white/yellow spots from being too close. 

I take it you've fertilized since moving the light, you got pics? Don't misattribute one thing for another is all.


----------



## guardogz (Dec 21, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> It was sounding more like a nitrogen deficiency is why I posed my question. Light bleaching creates more of a white/yellow spots from being too close.
> 
> I take it you've fertilized since moving the light, you got pics? Don't misattribute one thing for another is all.


well i m about 10 days from potential harvest so they could b hurting from low nitro, or lockout. but since i dried out the the 2 nugs closest to the light, and the bleached out leaf is .5" below that... growin in the revs soil, the plant has had slight nute burn all along. terrific strong growth or would ve flushed more. some top dressings of fresh soil and worm castings. bout 10 days into flowering. banana tea is the last application. gonna use a lighter version of that soil next time. thanks for the input, i need all the help i can get.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 21, 2013)

guardogz said:


> well i m about 10 days from potential harvest so they could b hurting from low nitro, or lockout. but since i dried out the the 2 nugs closest to the light, and the bleached out leaf is .5" below that... growin in the revs soil, the plant has had slight nute burn all along. terrific strong growth or would ve flushed more. some top dressings of fresh soil and worm castings. bout 10 days into flowering. banana tea is the last application. gonna use a lighter version of that soil next time. thanks for the input, i need all the help i can get.


No worries mate, just didn't want you to maybe mistake one thing for another. No disrespect. Pictures always help. I veg and clone and put directly into hps with zero problems. So that's why I mention perhaps a N deficiency was taking place.


----------



## Scroga (Dec 22, 2013)

maybe a hotspot if poor circulation as well as high nitrogen demands


----------



## guardogz (Dec 22, 2013)

scroga i moved the circ fan rt next to the plant so she s getting better air flow. and due to the discussion to a closer look towards the bottom of plant. she s defn using up the nitrogen. but i m ok w that for now as its close to harvest. her companion plant is still a dark green, so i ll have to compare the two. ur comments provide direction, and are appreciated


----------



## shizz (Dec 24, 2013)

Bonzo said:


> If you want to finish the trimming, don't smoke the scissor hash


thats a great idea im going to find my scissors


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 25, 2013)

del66666 said:


> i found out thast 12-12 from seed rocks...............


Thanks Del, this 12/12 from seed shit really sped up the learning process for me. It helped me grow so many strains and really learn what I like best and what work best in my growing conditions, I always have a few 12/12 from seed plants kicking around in my garden.

I found on my own that LEDs can grow AMAZING big hard frosty nugs, dont care what people say, swing by my thread if you dont believe me.

I found on my own that big containers = big buds, even if the information is out, I found that one on my own, for those of you wanting to try 12/12 fs in soil, transplant your seedlings into big containers, they will have plenty of time to develop a decent root system before budding.

Thanks for the thread OP.
Cheers


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 25, 2013)

crazyhazey said:


> or scrog/LST until all nodes are equally exposed during flower. or the more common method of cutting off the top buds first and letting the bottom run longer(id rather dry it all together though).


I do training extensively and it gets to a point where access is limited because of the dense canopy and massive volume of flowers.....I had the options to cut the tops but also had room to use a side light.


----------



## AimAim (Dec 26, 2013)

GreenSanta said:


> I found on my own that big containers = big buds


Dead on. To put my own twist on it..... big pots=big vigorous plants=big yield.

Not sure I have ever heard anyone say "damn, wish I had used smaller pots".


----------



## crazyhazey (Dec 28, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> I do training extensively and it gets to a point where access is limited because of the dense canopy and massive volume of flowers.....I had the options to cut the tops but also had room to use a side light.


if your buds are only on your canopy and all have received the same amount of lumens you shouldn't have to cut separate days.
its harder without scrog because you can always just weave any growth thats closest to your light, but it may still be a bit uneven because most growers use HID now and most dont use a stadium or vertical setup. 

however, additional side lighting has its benefits, wider spectrum and more lumens in less exposed areas is going to be better for yield and potency, messing with the plant as little as possible is better than training it everytime growth is uneven as well.

whenever you do train though id try to do it in moderation and touch your gals as little as possible, the stunt is caused by the oils on our skin im pretty sure(not a 100% sure although) and probably the contact itself as well.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Dec 29, 2013)

Things I've learned over the years, some are very obvious but I still messed up in the beginning quite a bit...

1. Less is usually more, I can grow healthy, lush, green plants that are vigorous and have excellent yields without going over 850 ppm with RO water throughout the whole grow (for most strains).
2. Most additives are bullshit and may end up doing more harm than good. Of course, there are some good things out there.
3. This goes along with number 2 - don't believe all the marketing bullshit for most nutrients/additives/growing equipment. Do your own research and test what works for YOU.
4. Topping and supercropping work so well and improve yields. In the beginning I was so scared to cut and break my plants. Now I do it all the time.
5. Light leaks and bad timers can and will fuck up a grow.
6. Let your coco/rockwool dry out quite a bit, especially when the plants are young. When I started out, I definitely made the mistake of over watering.
7. Keep a clean grow room.
8. A good rule of thumb I learned is that inside your grow room should feel comfortable to you, like a nice day outside. Meaning humidity/temperature/fresh air have a large impact on your plants. In the beginning I did not have a dehumidifier in a tent and it caused me problems.
9. Lastly, try not to let your plants stress you out too much. Provide them what they need and they will provide you with what you want (good bud).


----------



## arson420 (Feb 27, 2014)

newbie grower but one thing i know for sure is really good ventilation will keep a lot of bug problems from ever happening.


----------



## Banana444 (Feb 27, 2014)

Own the land and dont allow anyone to hunt there and post signs. Conservation officers have much more authority to enter someones property than does a normal police officer. They are granted this privilege because the nature of thier job requires then to be checking on any, even legal hunting activity on private land.


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Things I have learned:*
1. Start with Quality Seed. Seed from bag are usually of subpar genetics.
2. Keep Things Simple. Marijuana is a weed, and grows relatively easy. 
People do more damage to their plants by fucking with them too much.
3. Spend Money for the Right Equipment. Pot can grow in cheap soil, with cheap lights,
but having _good_ soil, and _good_ lights will grow _good_ pot.
4. Growing is a Great Hobby, and Very Rewarding. 
Not only is it Enjoyable to watch your babies grow from your diligent care,
but the crop can be consumed. Gardening is fun, but gardening with MJ is even better.
5. Learn from your Mistakes. The more experience you have, the better you become.
Everyone is going to have failed grows, or problems with plants. 
Take note of the issue, and how to rectify it, try not to repeat the same issue again.


----------



## charface (Mar 1, 2014)

Get a general overview via vids, friends
forums and books.
THEN dive in.
You will still have questions but they
will be specific and probably easy to answer for most people with experience. 

Dont chase trends as far as varieties
unless that is your thing.
Grow the same genetics repetedly before replacing it.

There will be a new flavour created daily.
Chasing that is a rich mans game.

Use a method that is known by many to work then tweak the variables but dont go overboard so you can see how that tweak worked.

Being knowledgeable as a grower does not make you better than anyone else.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Land race sativa strains need to be aggressively pruned and trained for a solid yield, much more so than indica doms or even sativa hybrids.

This I just learned on my first attempt to grow Malawi, which as you can see...does not behave like most cannabis plants.

Also, equatorial strains must be triggered to flower based upon maturity as opposed to light?...b/c the country of Malawi is perpetually on 12 hours of daylight with very minimal variations outdoors:

BTW, what you don't see is an HPS plus 300 added watts of MV reptile UV/UVB lighting I turned off...never would I have tried this without adding it. 



Peace!


----------



## Tagh90 (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't expect to me a master grower right first time around. Expect mistakes. Learn from them.


----------



## Scroga (Mar 2, 2014)

People who have never had root rot/slime/pythium issues can be smug...but most of them won't learn about organics composting tea brewing ect...they won't have a need too but they and there plants will be missing out..


----------



## Growan (Mar 4, 2014)

I learned that reading all 32 pages of this thread was a good use of my time. Thanks. 

When I feel I have something decent of my own to add, I'll add it.


----------



## charface (Mar 4, 2014)

Read up on mites and mold before they arrive.


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 4, 2014)

Only one person needs the key to the grow room.

Hydro is easy, grows fast, and doesn't attract bugs.

It's harder to fix a problem and keep an even canopy with perpetual grows. It's better to crop out, clean up and start over. 

Reveg in middle of flowering sucks. Keep an eye on the timers.


----------



## Dr Smith (Mar 4, 2014)

Kitchenaid scissors crush.

As always... less = more.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 5, 2014)

Even CFLs are better than the tiniest light leak.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 5, 2014)

I learned...to admit when I'm wrong, say thank you when I get help, and God really knew what He was doing when He made up this plant and the world it is in.


----------



## polo the don (Mar 6, 2014)

I have learned that hot shot no pest strips can save your grow.
I love pro mix with added perlite in smart pots, works for me.
The search feature on RIU sucks.
Uncle Ben is the shit. When i need to know something I always look thru his threads first. 
I can sleep with veg lights blasting all night.
You won't get rich off of your first grow.
Don't chop when the breeder says they should be done. You will loose.
pH matters.
You can learn a lot about what works and what don't if you do different stuff to clones from same mother.
When I'm in my grow room the rest of the world and its problems disappear. Especially when I'm in the flowering tent.
Cure matters.
If you do indoor gardening,plant flowers and veggies outdoors too so nobody wonders "why is Polo bringing that huge bag of perlite,bails of pro mix and all that other stuff home if he doesn't garden."
Life is short,smoke good.
Cannabis works better than lorcet for my back.
Cloning is easy and it gives you a chance to perfect your strain.
Sometime you have to just do it(topping or FIMing)
Read grow journals.

Did I mention Uncle Ben is the shit?

Happy Growing, 
Polo


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 6, 2014)

+1 on Uncle Ben. You get what you put in.


----------



## Growan (Mar 9, 2014)

Scrogging in a tent is fun. 

Outdoor is great, but you can't lock the door to a field.


----------



## billy4479 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found that a root drench with Azamax can kill fungus nats . There is a trick to it though the Azamax will biodegrade in 100 hours when diluted with water .so with in 4 days you no longer have anything killing the larva . I did this for 20 days and killed them all . thought Id share


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 9, 2014)

I learned SUPERTHRIVE is the shit along w/ EWC tea/aact. the simpler i keep things and leave them alone the better off my plants are.


----------



## charface (Mar 9, 2014)

You will run out of space and continue accumulating shit. Its a perfect storm.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 9, 2014)

charface said:


> You will run out of space and continue accumulating shit. Its a perfect storm.


lmao 

"When THESE lights arrive it'll be enough..."


----------



## TheWifeOfASmoker (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice thread everyone. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Growan (Mar 14, 2014)

Sometimes....string snaps.


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't chop too much at one time, it will dry out before u finish trimming.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 17, 2014)

^ yup.

I just trim on the vine now. If I need to stop, I can just put her back under the lights.


----------



## Growan (Mar 18, 2014)

Ditto. I learned (on the 3rd year) to fill a box and trim it in a couple of hours, not a barrow and be up half the night.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Apr 17, 2014)

Learned how to manipulate root growth by lightning hours

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 7, 2018)

I discovered manipulation of the plants first leaves, the cotyledons, if you remove these a few weeks before they fall off on their own it can spur a growth spurt in many types of plants, including.

Too good a thread not to stir the pot and bump this up 1+. Cheers.


----------



## Miyagismokes (Jul 9, 2018)

Mild iron wire stretches quite severely under load.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Jul 15, 2018)

Liquid cool bloom will burn the fek out of your plant


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 21, 2018)

Buying seeds is addictive theres always something new your gonna wanna run reguardless of how many seeds you always have, so make sure you have a seed hudget of at least 400 a month


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 29, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> Buying seeds is addictive theres always something new your gonna wanna run reguardless of how many seeds you always have, so make sure you have a seed hudget of at least 400 a month


I have more seeds than I know what to do with and not enough space to germinate grow and then keep the good ones...just lost an afgooey mother that was a keeper.
Great thread we have here.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jul 30, 2018)

That science is full of shit and can't quantify the most important aspects of nature. (if you think all ferts is equal you're taste buds don't work) 

That most growers alive today are dipshits who grow for cool factor and cash flow (congrats loser you couldn't cut it elsewhere so you come to be king of the hippys rather than the loser yuppie you are)


----------



## SSR (Aug 1, 2018)

Change of light spectrum during flush moves things along nicely.

Nutrients are pretty much nutrients, yeah there's tiny differences but nutes count for only a few percent of the variables, environment is wayyyyy more important to both quality and yield

UVb diodes are a waste of time, effort and more importantly a hell of a lot of money

Growings easy if you dial things in and stop messing about with it while its trying to do its stuff.

I've another thing i figured out that works before you start the grow but i dont want to be ripped apart on forums for it after being shredded face to face by folks that haven't tried it (and don't understand it)

Lastly, after reading through this section i learned that a lot of folks dont have a clue what advanced gardening or techniques are


----------



## PhenoMenal (Aug 9, 2018)

I learned through experiments that you can use Thin Layer Chromatography (TLC) (which can be done at home) to, with amazing accuracy and sensitivity, determine the cannabinoid profile of a plant when it is just a ~3 weeks old seedling. [Rollitup LINK]
This was a gamechanger -- there is no need to spend MONTHS growing and then flowering a plant to determine it's In other words, my results showed that you do not need to grow a plant to full maturity and flowering to determine questions like "does this have CBD?"

I also learned through experiments that you can use cheap methylated spirits instead of expensive pure ethanol for Beam's test to detect CBD.

Earliest though was when i learned how easy and affordable it was to make colloidal silver to then make feminised seeds. [Link]


----------



## rcpilot04401 (Aug 10, 2018)

I've learned to be loud and proud...I have had the DEA at my house before, and I have learned to ask for a subpoena first. I've learned to spend the money for a good lawyer, it pays in the end. I have learned that it's my medicine and the government can go screw themselves, stick up for yourself especially if you live in a MMJ state. I've learned to never carry my medicine in my car along the interstate, because state and federal police have road checks on them and will take your medicine if they see if along with any device that you have.


----------



## 3B ID (Sep 3, 2018)

NEVER trust a rabbit....


----------



## raggyb (Sep 3, 2018)

In order of importance.
Genetics
Light Power
Watering right amounts
Always look for mites
Keep the seedlings feet warm
Nutrients


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 11, 2018)

Bug Prevention. Never skip a spray day. Neem (Cold Pressed)/ Hemp Castile Soap (peppermint)/ Rosemary Oil.

50watts per sq. Ft. minimum 

You can make you own nutrients with a bit of research.
Rooting enhancer are another story but rhizo and RapidStart are great products

Bubble Cloning is really easy

Run clones of a decent Pheno hunt if you want stability and reliability

True Breeding

Save all your trim. A decent bho extraction kit cost about 500$ and after you have a large storage you could pull easily a 10% return.
Or buy bubble bags/rosin press

Get lights as close as possible. 

Genetics


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2018)

Bud Light tastes like shit 

Breed your own gear
Autos are getting better
SOILESS is the way to go. 

Love hempy grows
Powdered Nutes ( longer shelf life ) 

Papa johns pizza sucks ass
Quantum Boards are killing it 

Honey and aloe Vera are good clone dips .

When camping ... never use a rock to wipe your ass.


----------



## garyschandling (Sep 13, 2018)

What I learned growing weed in Coco Coir:

-I didn't need to buy anything other than a cup to clone in the summer. Cutting + Cup + Summer/spring conditions + Water + Windowsill = Clones in a week or 2. Had great success with 12 cuts that rooted and I took the better looking clones and now I have a grow going currently with only Clones from my first grow.

- Watering Coco everyday has been a joy so far. I need to learn about irrigation in case this changes...

- Putting germinated seeds straight into a coco coir pot is doable if you don't want to transplant from a smaller container for your first go at growing. 

- Smoking and mixing nutrients can cause you to forget what your doing.

- Smoking and then tending to the garden can lead to clumsy hands or decisions you wish you could hit ctrl-z on, like trying to pluck a fan leaf when you actually have a small branch between your fingers.

- Smoking and watering can lead me to having to double check if I watered the right pot.

- Smoking and then working on my scrog has taught me that I will sit for hours ruining my eyes under very bright lights as I watch and tend to my plants. I then realize that I've been sitting with my plants and watching for hours rather than tucking.

- Smoking and then gardening has become a bit of a struggle because sometimes, I fall asleep and end up not giving a second watering due to my bad planning.

- So I should be learning that I need to go easy on the smoke if i'm going to tend to my plants.

- I also learned that you shouldn't take much of anything online as facts until your able to do your own fact based research and that internet forum life is reflecting society or is that vice versa? I could just be a cynic.

- I also learned that forums can be helpful when you double and triple check what people are spreading as information and are a great source of entertainment.


----------



## Antoine77 (Sep 27, 2018)

I've learned that cannabis cultivation is just like parenting;
You can provide them with enough nutrients,
you can try to create an ideal ecology,
you can make sure they get enough rest,
but at some time, you are just going to have to trust the plant itself, to grow into a fine lady.
The more you spoil your plant, the less she will produce on her own.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 27, 2018)

BIGGEST THING I TAUGHT MYSELF: *Learn to talk to plants and speak their language.* 

Others:
Always have a spare timer or a spare water pump. 
When bugs come you only need to kill them once.
Don't be afraid to use chlorine bleach.
It is really easy to overwater or underwater and plants adjust how much they drink based on the growth stage they are in.
Make backups of your backups.


----------



## primobozo (Sep 28, 2018)

I've learned that just because someone is right, doesn't mean that someone else is wrong. 
Blue and red led's will grow decent bud,as will CFL. But cmh are just as cheap, and blow everything else I've used out of the water. 
Always trust others. Trust them to run their mouths, expecially if their ass is on the line. 
Trust them to screw you over if they can. 
The only thing that you can learn from YouTube ( for the most part ) is how to hit a bong. No matter what the video title is. 
Either buy cloning gel,or make it from willow bark, my wife loves her aloe Vera as much as I love my plants and gets pretty pissed when I keep breaking off pieces. 
That mj is a very unique plant, and like most ladies, enjoys being played with and finger'd before getting fucked. So spend time with her. 
Any dirt in your grow room, is a dirty grow room. Keep it clean. 
And lastly, plants don't enjoy nute's as much as manufacturer's enjoy selling it to you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

i've learned that you need to wash your hands really good BEFORE you pee, if you've been making Carolina Reaper Salsa.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've learned that you need to wash your hands really good BEFORE you pee, if you've been making Carolina Reaper Salsa.


palmolive or ajax to cut those oils


----------



## vtmaster (Sep 28, 2018)

Zero stress training ..
Check dis link out..i m doing a journal..till now it seems to b working ..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/zero-stress-training-moby-dick-2-dinafem.976912/


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Plants in veg love a weekly spray of neem oil


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

i've learned that sometimes, possums aren't playing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

here's a real one, it's a good idea to feel how strong stems are before you start lst'ing, and if you work in very small steps, you can bend the hell out of most stems by making very small bends, using the fat part of your thumb to support the area from behind.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 28, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Bud Light tastes like shit
> 
> Breed your own gear
> Autos are getting better
> ...


A smooth rock will work fine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> A smooth rock will work fine.


this do?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this do?
> View attachment 4207090


Ummmmm......No.


Think skippin stone.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 28, 2018)

To keep on topic though.

Don't make animal manure ferments for indoor use unless it is mid winter.

Edit:
I have learned not to make animal manure ferments for indoor use unless it is mid winter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> To keep on topic though.
> 
> Don't make animal manure ferments for indoor use unless it is mid winter.
> 
> ...


i've just learned not to make manure ferments for indoor use. period.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here's a real one, it's a good idea to feel how strong stems are before you start lst'ing, and if you work in very small steps, you can bend the hell out of most stems by making very small bends, using the fat part of your thumb to support the area from behind.


my tip for LSTing is to do it while plants are thirsty, BEFORE you water.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

I learned there was a thin clear plastic film on the underside of those cheap(awesome) wing reflectors the next day


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

I learned water can freeze in the collection tray of a window shaker to the point of freezing the fan blade and causing ac failure if not addressed.
I learned if you provide too much free gifts along with orders legal patients will order less frequently most often.
and use HomeAdvisor if you cant diy
and perpetually flowering means you work hard all the time, your grow space smells strongly all the time , messy more often too


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, I need a shop vac.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> perpetually flowering means you work hard all the time, your grow space smells strongly all the time , messy more often too


this is true.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, with the whole legalization thing I am working my butt off, there are just so many things to take care of to keep everything on timeline.


----------



## Serverchris (Oct 5, 2018)

Organic plants show more genetic expression/difference between phenotypes than hydro. I'm not sure why. I'm not even good at organics yet, had mastered hydro, but I can definitely see why most really good breeders go with living organic soil.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 6, 2018)

Less is usually better


----------



## primobozo (Oct 11, 2018)

Always make sure the caps on the nute's are tight before you shake them,

In dwc setup, if you move a bucket for any reason, make sure you have not set it back down on a air line,

If you have one of anything, you really need two, 

Around the last month or so of flowering, something happens in your mind that makes it harder to go another month,

dwc hydroponics is a FULL TIME JOB, 

Generators are worth every penny you spend on them.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)

_The mystery man came over
And he said, "I'm out of site"
One, two, three
The mystery man came over
And he said, "I'm out of site"
He said, for a nominal service charge
I could reach nirvana tonight
One, two, three_
*Cosmik Debris*
Frank Zappa


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2021)

I didn't find out that woman don't pee out of there bums until I was 16.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 21, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I didn't find out that woman don't pee out of there bums until I was 16.


Tell us about how you found out.


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 21, 2021)

I found out plants hate when you rub up against their fan leaf’s often. So much so, that they will deteriorate if they are in your regular walking path.

Also, don’t put pre-mixed nutrients that don’t have strong dye in water bottles…


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Tell us about how you found out.


I was peed on, at close range.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 21, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I was peed on, at close range.


pisser.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 21, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I was peed on, at close range.


Kinky


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

Many cannabis growers believe in cannabis broscience. I found that out by reading posts on online cannabis forums.


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 1, 2021)

Simple = Success.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2021)

“ Things i found out on my own “ ….. 

Mr. Canuck sucks


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> “ Things i found out on my own “ …..
> 
> Mr. Canuck sucks


I've seen some good plants and not good plants from him. Good camera work. 6/10 w/ rice


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 5, 2022)

Never tell anyone. Never make a trail. Always plant by water. Get plants to acclimated to your area first..Before you commit your crop.. Fix hole after you pull plant. 2 fish bone meal lime And so on Always Make seed plants Fence your plants from animals NEVER GROW ON YOUR PROPERTY... You need a partner for outdoor grows.Trusting Limit time at plants...Mine 3 to 7 times season Counting Budding Make your own dirt as a base.. Water Beads You can always learn ... I know alot more but cant type..46yrs Outdoors Growing Gorrilia Style


----------



## dirtydoper1991 (Jan 12, 2022)

Focus on environment and keeping the plant happy. More expense doesnt equal a higher return on investment.


----------



## dirtydoper1991 (Jan 12, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Never tell anyone. Never make a trail. Always plant by water. Get plants to acclimated to your area first..Before you commit your crop.. Fix hole after you pull plant. 2 fish bone meal lime And so on Always Make seed plants  Fence your plants from animals NEVER GROW ON YOUR PROPERTY... You need a partner for outdoor grows.Trusting Limit time at plants...Mine 3 to 7 times season Counting Budding Make your own dirt as a base.. Water Beads You can always learn ... I know alot more but cant type..46yrs Outdoors Growing Gorrilia Style


ohh guerilla grows how i miss you.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 12, 2022)

smokey de bear said:


> Lol Makes sense now lol Yeah thats good advice, ive never tried outdoors yet I may soon but hunting season and harvest season are the same time and I dont trust the hunters around here, and Im sure as hell not wearing hunter orange to go harvest also the fish cops (conservation officers) are in the bush in full force soo it's a good ol time getting into and out of the bush without being seen.
> 
> Anyone with advice on that, getting in and out at harvest with the fruits of your labor.


Yea i do Just ask


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 12, 2022)

Thats all i do here


----------



## mudballs (Jan 12, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Thats all i do here


Damn, 46yrs guerilla...times have changed my friend, are you still growing patches in nameless places?


----------



## Markshomegrown (Jan 12, 2022)

The more I learn, the less money I need to spend on my crop.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 15, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Damn, 46yrs guerilla...times have changed my friend, are you still growing patches in nameless places?


yes still do. Just not as big now.2 patches .Then seed patch. About 20 plants total.All fem. Getting older cant do to many..I have got it down to very little work for big return Hole prep.very important..And not going to plants unless you have to ..Water Beads must have.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 16, 2022)

i originally necro'd this thread cuz one day i saw a few people complaining about necro'd threads and how stupid it was...so i went looking for a thread that if i necro'd they couldn't complain about. this is your bigger brothers, uncles, and older friends that came before you.

things i learned on my own.(mostly outdoor oriented stuff)

1.breeders finish times are accurate, growers just want to sound smarter than the breeders that actually made and grew the fkn thing.
2.stress induced hermies are not entirely a bloodline ending bad thing....it just means there's decent land race genetics in the plants genes somewhere.
I'm not talking one or two nanners, i'm talking full blown hermaphrodite...if you haven't seen one, you don't know what it is, but you would swear the entire crop and all it's progeny needs to be destroyed....nope, that's dumb.
3.Smaller plants outdoors in higher numbers can _sometimes _be better option.
4.Spinosad actually fkn works...use it. 2-3 sprays a month, don't go overboard.
5.fireants are insanely difficult to get rid of once established in a mound or pot. try to stop them before they get in.they don't hurt the plants but they totally ruin the human fun part of being near your plant.
6. root mass don't mean jack shit.
7.seeds really only need 3wks to mature. May be a bunch immature, but there's finished seeds in that plant at 3wks if pollen took.


----------



## conor c (Jan 16, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Thats all i do here


Respect man thats along time and your still doing it must be your passion man as they say do what you love you must have seen a thing or two


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> i originally necro'd this thread cuz one day i saw a few people complaining about necro'd threads and how stupid it was...so i went looking for a thread that if i necro'd they couldn't complain about. this is your bigger brothers, uncles, and older friends that came before you.
> 
> things i learned on my own.(mostly outdoor oriented stuff)
> 
> ...


Do you actually believe 1 and 6. 
Personally, i have had just about every plant exceed breeder estimates, and used to keep plants small by growing in small pots.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 16, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Do you actually believe 1 and 6.


Yes


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Yes


Curious. Since you mostly grow outdoors, have you had plants in pots come close to the size of in ground plants? 
I've found breeders outdoor estimates pretty close. Indoors not so much. Maybe just my environment


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 16, 2022)

I know i had to acclimate to here before the plant would get over 5 ft..After each year if would get bigger . until they get back like they are suppose to be.10 ft.You cant get plants no more that just get big.They all only get 5ft.. A plant like that is not worth the time for the output. They have so many now Mostly for Indoors .Indoor plant dont get big.In the outdoors to start.They are crossed up so much.Seems like most seeds are for indoor.Plant use to get 9 to 15 everytime now 4ft is all.Sometimes i thing they just roll the dice for a name of a strain...Over Breeding is a Problem..


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 16, 2022)

Had plants in pot 10ft Last year. My seed Plants


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 16, 2022)

Not sure about 1 But 6 yes had all size root balls Did not seem change plant any..


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 16, 2022)

Some of my best plants get Planted in a tire sunk in the ground..Put in ground fill 3/4 full dirt in tire cover plant in middle of tire .Will help Alot on watering.And plant will Do Very Well


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 16, 2022)

Thank god for Beneficial Nemtotes Green Thread will be the best dollar you spend Growing and Drinking dont mix.I fined that People will talk to much About there crop B Good seeds a must.Do not get indoor seeds for outdoors Plant just off road where you would never think a plant was Don't plant in pots in the woods..You will have to water too much..You will make a trail Your holes should be done by now.For April Taste does not Mean Good smoke ! Do not park where you grow. Get dropped off Have everything at hole 1st before you bring plants.. Always cover face !!It don't matter if they have pic. With face covered.. Been there Done That. If you Brag about your plants Your a dumb ass


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 16, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Some of my best plants get Planted in a tire sunk in the ground..Put in ground fill 3/4 full dirt in tire cover plant in middle of tire .Will help Alot on watering.And plant will Do Very Well


LOL, okay

One of @doublejj plants in 500gal pots. Root mass does matter


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 16, 2022)

Got plants like that small root balls.Cant plant like that here... Outdoor In the ground.Have had both.Again Hole Prep Most important... Here thats Small plant.Most 10 ft above..Very little Maintenance..But nice plant I wish i could plant like that here so i can take care of them..


----------



## mudballs (Jan 17, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> LOL, okay
> View attachment 5068421
> One of @doublejj plants in 500gal pots. Root mass does matter


no...no it doesn't...what matters is root space and feed regiment.

just about every commercial grow with tiny roots.

tiny plant big roots


big plant tiny roots


no...root mass don't mean jack shit. and i learned it on my own, cuz i had a hunch people on the internet telling me it does, didn't add up to what i was seeing in real world settings.


----------

